# Poll: What bow do you shoot?



## txdb (Dec 22, 2016)

I've been shooting a 2015 PSE decree till now but thinking of upgrading.

Sent from my LM-X410.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

Mathews No Cam HTR 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianmac (Jun 16, 2018)

SR6 for me. My first bowtech in 20 years of shooting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Don't see a poll but I shoot right now

Prime centergy hybrid ld
Prime CT5 
Mathews Traverse
Hoyt carbon Franken bow


----------



## Jeffhaynes007 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hoyt Prevail 40 50 to 60 limbs and #4 cams.


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

Xpedition XRing IIV for critters, Perfexion for foam and paper.


----------



## coyote30 (Aug 16, 2013)

2012 darton 3800 and several recurves.


----------



## raven4ns (Dec 8, 2006)

Golden Eagle recurve and a Barnsdale Classix X


----------



## Wishunt (Jun 25, 2016)

PSE Evolve 35 Elite 35 Elite 32


----------



## tyohshooter (Jun 21, 2016)

Hoyt Faktor 34 that I custom refinished myself and a Hoyt Hyperforce


----------



## aldavid18 (Apr 27, 2018)

PSE Evolve 35


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

PSE Supra times 2, have one set for 3D and one for field/indoor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bow Rider (Jan 16, 2015)

Prime STX 36 for indoor freestyle.
Hunting, Chill R, working on an Elite V37 to replace it.
Trad bow, Fleetwood Timber Ridge and occasionally the Galaxy Ember.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Alpine Ventura Silverado 2013 X 4, small cam 28" 60#


----------



## juststartin08 (Jun 20, 2008)

Nitrum 34


----------



## malthus101 (Nov 16, 2009)

Right now, Polaris lol but Hoyt Buffalo after and one day an ACS


----------



## reelsnow (Sep 5, 2014)

Athens Solace.


----------



## Adub2500 (Oct 29, 2012)

Bowtech Reign 7
Mathews Chill X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsk76 (Jun 11, 2016)

Hoyt Defiant 34


----------



## Daver36 (Feb 2, 2018)

Bowtech D350


----------



## Dooger (Jan 9, 2005)

Elite Answer. Soon to be Traverse. Want another back-up: an aluminum riser Hoyt in the next two years when one wow’s me.


----------



## bow-hunter23 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hoyt alpha elite one of the most accurate bows I have shot!


----------



## 19CoHiBa75 (Feb 15, 2019)

Just starting out with a Bear Archery Pledge and loving it !!! I will upgrade after getting practice in and have my eyes set on a Mathews Traverse. Hopefully when I go to upgrade they have a Traverse size bow with switch weight modules.


----------



## ForestPhantom (Aug 22, 2007)

Switchback XT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkral (Sep 15, 2013)

Mathews Switchback XT
Mathews DXT
Bowtech Tribute
Obsession FX7


----------



## redlab (Aug 6, 2011)

2019 Bear Kuma 30


----------



## AlaskaXMan (May 19, 2015)

The ones in my signature


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

Hoyt Spyder 30


----------



## dominguez55 (Feb 21, 2019)

Hoyt RX1 Carbon Turbo


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

Rx3 turbo and Rx1 turbo


----------



## Iamewe64 (Dec 24, 2008)

Triax
Halon 6


----------



## stickman48 (Nov 14, 2011)

Elite 35


----------



## writer542 (May 3, 2011)

I shoot a Martin Scepter 4 with shoot thru system.


----------



## titleisttourrep (Feb 24, 2019)

Triax in the blind.
Halon 6 in the tree.


----------



## Elkbowhuntr (Aug 4, 2006)

Bowtech SR6


----------



## dschaaf3983 (Jan 9, 2016)

This year a Hoyt Podium X 37. Last year was an Elite Victory 39. The cable stop bow seem to just be more forgiving to me









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## maffetaj (Mar 6, 2014)

New Breed


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
I Love my Merlin
If i could have only been introduce to one some years back . [ Later


----------



## Ajcrock (May 16, 2018)

Hoyt Pro Defiant 34


----------



## vtaflyer (Feb 23, 2019)

Mathews Triax


----------



## tibbes (Feb 12, 2013)

Mainly a DST36 ( OK archery )


----------



## RossRagan (Jan 6, 2015)

Tomorrow I am going to shoot my Hoyt Promedalist.


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

Elite Victory 39 2016 model, and a PSE Xpression 2017 model. Both are good shooters.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

Pse drive and Pse expression


----------



## animal8521 (Feb 5, 2006)

Halon X


----------



## bluerivertrap (Mar 8, 2014)

Hoyt Maxxis 31
Athens Afflixtion (need #5 ev2x cams)


----------



## Rshwisdom (Dec 30, 2018)

Bowtech realm x


----------



## Techmanil (Aug 7, 2018)

Obsession Defcon M7z or
Martin MOAB (favorite)


----------



## Dozer999 (Jan 8, 2019)

Hoyt RX1 Ultra


----------



## southeast562.mc (Mar 30, 2015)

LH Hoyt pro defiant #73

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Monfo02 (Jan 24, 2019)

Mathews Switchback XT


----------



## jengebritson (Jun 30, 2016)

Hoyt RX3


----------



## Cyberone (Jun 8, 2002)

PSE Shootdown, Response, and Drive LT


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Main bow is HCA Iron Mace. Will never let it go. Athens R120 as back up. Great bow but wish I would’ve found an Accomplice 34 in my DL. Would’ve bought that instead


----------



## WickedPissah316 (May 11, 2018)

Hoyt Powermax


----------



## Vincent10 (Jan 19, 2015)

Bowtech Carbon Kinght & Quest Thrive


----------



## Quickstick_28 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hoyt Hyperedge


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

Mathews Halon 32
Bowtech before that
Hoyt before that
Bear before that


----------



## LoneGreyWolf LA (Feb 9, 2019)

Mathews Triax


----------



## Murrr82 (Feb 11, 2018)

Mathews vertix 
Pse evoke 35


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

PSE Evoke 31


----------



## wheels3563 (Jun 25, 2004)

pse evoke 31 pse xpedite


----------



## Kaibab270 (Oct 15, 2018)

Xpedition Xcursion 7 Yankton build now

Hoyt Pro Defiant before that
Hoyt Vector Turbo before that
Quest Amp before that

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

PSE Stealth
Hoyt Carbon Element Frankenbow


----------



## flybynight (Oct 4, 2007)

The bows in my signature, with a CT9 on the way.


----------



## jaredmiller.dvm (Sep 2, 2016)

Mathews TX-5 and PSE Evolve 31


----------



## lonehara (Feb 10, 2006)

Xpedition xplorer SS
Xpedition Xcursion X6 Solo 
2 frankenbows


----------



## cbpull (Jan 12, 2015)

Mathews Halon 6


----------



## Bkeys (May 4, 2016)

Mathews traverse on order. Was an RX1


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

So I'll say it. To the OP- what type of data are you hoping to get out of a poll that has no poll? And no real requirements on what you are hoping to glean? Random and a waste of MBs.


----------



## Coderun1970 (Nov 25, 2018)

Prime centergy hybrid


----------



## ttjr (Mar 23, 2013)

Halon 7
Prime CT5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdsayre (Jun 14, 2012)

Shoot 3d with a 2011 Hoyt crx 32 good ol fuel cams, also have a 2013 Hoyt Spyder 30 for hunting


----------



## Elk247 (May 20, 2018)

Bowtech Bt Mag


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX (Jul 17, 2013)

NoCam HTR
Creed XS
Monster XLR8
Switchback XT
I hunt with all of them. Last year I killed 2 deer with the XS and XLR8. This year is HTR and XT


----------



## Hoytarcher62 (Mar 9, 2012)

hoyt for years ! last year Hyperforce ,70lb, QAD rest and HHA single pin sight . Who knows next year


----------



## tryn2hunt (Aug 29, 2018)

Hoyt Helix for me


----------



## D-Bak (Jan 17, 2005)

Halon X. Same bow for spots, 3D, and hunting. Only bow I have shot that racks the accuracy of my old Mathews Signature.


----------



## Toelke55 (Feb 19, 2019)

Toelke Whip Longbow, I bought it used a few years ago and it was custom made for someone with the initials D.C.M. My initials are M.C.D. its almost like it was meant to be. Shot my biggest buck to date, a 136" 9 pt with it on my farm in PA the same year I bought it.


----------



## Thumbs (Sep 8, 2013)

Barnsdale Classic X for spots ( that’s all I’m shooting right now)
Pse Supra for field 
I’d like to set up my Elite Pure for 3D
See tag line


----------



## Bobberdown (Feb 12, 2019)

Bowtech boss


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

Mathews Triax


----------



## kkuykendall (Aug 30, 2016)

Hoyt Double XL


----------



## huntrwilliams (Sep 19, 2017)

Hoyt Factor 34


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebirdman613 (Sep 4, 2016)

Elite Option 6


----------



## Jhickm37 (Jun 17, 2018)

I've got a 2016 Hoyt defiant. Love that thing


----------



## txdb (Dec 22, 2016)

vahylander said:


> So I'll say it. To the OP- what type of data are you hoping to get out of a poll that has no poll? And no real requirements on what you are hoping to glean? Random and a waste of MBs.


I'm wanting to get a new bow and it just got me curious to what people are shooting and decided to ask here. 

Sent from my LM-X410.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I have a pair of '17 Obsession Phoenix XL'[email protected] One was purchased NIB a year ago and sent to Mike at Catfish Custom Strings for stripping and Kolorfusion of the riser in Kryptek Highlander. It was my 2018 hunting bow and will continue in that capacity. Just before Christmas I traded for my second '17 XL....white riser.....recently installed and tuned it up with a fresh set of Rampage strings from Mike at Catfish Customs.


----------



## ptelck (Sep 6, 2017)

Bowtech Realm X [emoji41]


----------



## outdoorsthoz (Feb 25, 2019)

PSE Drive LT - love it!


----------



## b34r (Jun 5, 2017)

Hoyt Nitrum 30


----------



## Beartraxx (Sep 22, 2018)

2016 Bear Traxx. Amazing bow. I may try out a Kuma one of these days.


----------



## SalC (Nov 13, 2017)

Mathews Halon X


----------



## Farcanal (Dec 13, 2018)

PSE Drive XMH
MARTIN Jaguar


----------



## SDguy (Jun 20, 2005)

Hoyt CD34 & CDT for me


----------



## NSummerville (Feb 19, 2019)

2016 Elite Victory 37
2018 Elite Victory X


----------



## dwindsorkemp (Feb 20, 2019)

RX-1 70 lb 27.5" DL with easton FMJs


----------



## SpineENGR (Apr 15, 2018)

Mathews No Cam HTR


----------



## strykforce (Feb 21, 2019)

2018 Hoyt RX1


----------



## sjj1856 (Sep 23, 2014)

2013 Martin Onza xt with barnsdale limbs.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

2014 Elite E35
Bob Lee Classic takedown


----------



## GB3YO (Mar 24, 2013)

2016 Elite Impulse 34 and a 2015 Synergy

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

OK Archery Smoke (hunting) and Absolute 38 (spots)...everything else is just marketing.**




**NOTE: Disclaimer: the last half of this post is a jest and not intended to besmirch the quality and design of other manufacturer's product lines. That being said, one would be hard pressed to to find better machined risers and cams.


----------



## andrewsb12 (Feb 8, 2019)

2017 PSE Drive R...but just picked up a Triax


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2019)

Hoyt Faktor 30.


----------



## JakeP2015 (Aug 18, 2018)

Elite Tempo


----------



## bhowren (Apr 8, 2010)

2011 Bowtech Invasion


----------



## kirschnerdc (Jul 14, 2018)

A Prime Alloy and Elite Tempo.


----------



## TyT10 (Jul 28, 2016)

Evolve 31


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

Wheres the poll?

Bow in sig.


----------



## Heyman (Oct 21, 2009)

Obsession Sniper GT


----------



## WASHECA (Jan 3, 2012)

i shoot an elite synergy in fact i have 2 of them, but what is surpising to me that so far hoyt is the most popular bow in your "poll" w/ Mathews 2nd and pse 3rd.


----------



## zpetro (Feb 18, 2019)

Hoyt Helix


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

Primary is a hoyt pro Defiant 34 set at about 73. Backup is a prime logic, set at 70. Both 30" DL.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## 9'er (Nov 17, 2008)

Elite Energy 32


----------



## CzMeteo (Jun 22, 2013)

Hoyt AlphaElite


----------



## Wolver5831 (Feb 14, 2019)

Bowtech Prodigy


----------



## Bluemax61 (Aug 9, 2014)

juststartin08 said:


> Nitrum 34


Yep - same here! :wink::thumbs_up


----------



## Zwhipps (Jan 31, 2019)

Elite Ritual 33


----------



## Bigmike1968 (Jul 21, 2018)

I shot a Bowtech


----------



## doru22 (Oct 11, 2017)

PSE supra ext for 3d/field, supra max for indoor and xpedite for fun and hunting.


----------



## Cody Lightfoot (May 17, 2011)

Halon 32 6


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Why would you want to know "what everybodys shooting" post your poundage, bow ibo, shaft cut length, and most importantly what you will be using them for?????


----------



## cornfuzed (Aug 7, 2009)

STX36
CT5
very happy indeed.


----------



## alex.vogel99 (Apr 1, 2014)

Mostly my elite synergy


----------



## Cthal (Feb 25, 2019)

Elite Synergy


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

see my sig. 3 Dartons 1 Longbow


----------



## me_mongo (Dec 13, 2017)

OK Absolute 42


----------



## Gixxer1237 (Dec 9, 2018)

Currently a Prime Centergy Hybrid 70 pound. Its black if that helps.


----------



## PWing (May 10, 2009)

Hoyt Pro Comp Elite


----------



## BigCntryHunter (Sep 16, 2012)

Strothers SX Rush ... I'm thinkin about upgrading this year though to either a Bowtech Realm X or the new Elite Ritual 35


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Still rockin my switchback, got one for a backup too. Also a Lx and outback both with switchback cams, an outback with a z7 cam and a old recurve 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)

Currently shooting an Evolve 35. Just bought an APA Mamba 38 TF and currently waiting for modules.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ZCB1979 (Jul 27, 2016)

Halon X and Halon X Comp, currently setting up a Vertix. Hopefully shooting the Vertix before long. I have a one year old so my hobbies take a back seat most of the time.


----------



## geothechop (Feb 24, 2006)

Mathews Triax with a Switchback as a backup.


----------



## bheaven2 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hoyt Faktor 30 currently.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## wrobo61 (Dec 18, 2013)

Bowtech RealmX


----------



## J-Keffer (Jun 16, 2014)

Mathews Traverse. 1 Subalpine and another one in blue.


----------



## BigFish7 (Oct 19, 2017)

Hoyt Maxxis 35 RKT


----------



## DUKFVR (Jan 11, 2019)

No Cam HTR
Chill X


----------



## BIGXHUNTER (Jun 30, 2011)

PSE Bow madness


----------



## Tribbyhunter30 (Feb 26, 2019)

Bowtech Realmx


----------



## FI460 (Feb 12, 2019)

Hoyt Powermax


----------



## Bigsquatch10 (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm shooting a Bear bow from my buddy. Just starting. I hope to get a Mathews in a year or two


----------



## KineKilla (Jul 30, 2018)

Diamond SB-1
Bear Lethal Impact
and coming soon a Mathews Vertix.

I shoot all my bows at least weekly. They all have their own personalities.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

New Breed eclipse


----------



## midwestbowhunt (Feb 16, 2011)

I’ve been shooting a Mathews Halon 32 the last couple years... but recently the Bowtech RealmX has caught my eye.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny1949 (Oct 24, 2016)

Prime Rize


----------



## LDW500 (Feb 29, 2016)

NoCam HTR - Hunting and 3D.


----------



## swildung (Aug 26, 2010)

Matthew’s chill


----------



## swildung (Aug 26, 2010)

Matthew’s no cam for indoor


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Prime ct5


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

The one that fits me best. The name on it changes often.


----------



## eliminat16 (Nov 4, 2016)

2019 bear revival 
2012 strother moxie


----------



## RonChi07 (Dec 1, 2018)

Athens Altitude and Hoyt Maxxis 35 for back up


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

This year I really liked the Vertix, even though I wasn't really even considering it. But that is what followed me home.


----------



## pcop (Feb 14, 2007)

TRX 8 for target. Halon 32 - 6 for hunting


----------



## yakinchrispy (Aug 20, 2013)

Currently shooting an RX3 Ultra, also own a Hoyt Raider, a samick Sage recurve, and a board bow long bow that I built.


----------



## Spanky 816 (Feb 8, 2019)

Mathews apex 7 for indoor. Working on a PSE Phenom for 3d.


----------



## MinnesotaBowhu1 (Feb 26, 2019)

I shoot the Mathews eZ7 and I love it! Wouldnt want to shoot anything else!


----------



## txaggiebowhntr (Apr 13, 2008)

Obsession Def Con M6Z


----------



## bearcwi (Oct 18, 2014)

I shoot a Hoyt Defiant and a Hoyt Powermax.


----------



## txdb (Dec 22, 2016)

Interesting to see all the different answers. Thanks for the replies.

Sent from my LM-X410.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## glock3540 (Aug 9, 2009)

Elite Energy 32
Bowtech Guardian


----------



## JEFF_31 (Jun 3, 2016)

hoyt carbon defiant, but just picked up a new elite synergy.


----------



## bro2032 (Dec 20, 2005)

2017 Elite Tempo 29/70...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chugg (Jul 4, 2015)

Pse evoke 35se


----------



## lbrtdy (Aug 16, 2013)

Hoyt Maxxis 35.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2003)

Elite 35


----------



## kkuykendall (Aug 30, 2016)

Hoyt Double XL. One of those long draw guys.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

64" Blacktail Elite VL


----------



## Cowboy14521 (Apr 30, 2016)

Hoyt Turbo hawk.


----------



## brutus69 (Jun 13, 2009)

mathews dxt and triax


----------



## Anthony94 (Dec 13, 2018)

68# Prime Logic
63# Mission Endeavor (Backup)


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

I'll say it again- this thread is a random waste of space. No poll- whats the point of this? Is the OP going out and researching every bow mentioned? is this what AT has become? WTH?


----------



## Fourfingers (Jan 18, 2016)

Bowtech realm x loving it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny (Jan 10, 2005)

Hoyt, Mathews, Elite


----------



## Fasteddiefishin (Jan 31, 2017)

Pse Supra EXT. Will shoot the bowtech once in a while to keep it active:wink:


----------



## txdb (Dec 22, 2016)

vahylander said:


> I'll say it again- this thread is a random waste of space. No poll- whats the point of this? Is the OP going out and researching every bow mentioned? is this what AT has become? WTH?


I guess I shouldn't have put poll in the title. But like I said I'm wanting a new bow and was curious what bows were popular and form opinions from the replies. There are posts on here that aren't even archery related. Why not go there and complain. Over 170 people must have not thought this was such a useless thread as they willingly replied and I appreciate it.

Sent from my LM-X410.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

vahylander said:


> I'll say it again- this thread is a random waste of space. No poll- whats the point of this? Is the OP going out and researching every bow mentioned? is this what AT has become? WTH?


I think it’s a way to get people to brag on their equipment and puff their chests out. I mean, I know my equipment is the greatest ever but you guys can continue to show off your toys! Right? Right?....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just ordered a brand new Mathews creed back up bow parker viking


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

Realm X as of right now.


----------



## Doublea17 (Jan 30, 2017)

Target/3D Realm X, 
Hunting SR6


----------



## ktgroves (Jan 10, 2019)

Carbon Defiant


----------



## fordkisskrazy (Apr 29, 2017)

Mathews Halon 32 and Mathews vertix


----------



## Country Bucks2 (Dec 21, 2018)

carbon element


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

PSE Evolve and Elite GT500 right now


----------



## kentuckybowman (Sep 5, 2016)

No cam htr, helim, z3.


----------



## Harley D (Feb 27, 2004)

Bear Arena


----------



## Tom1953 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hoyt carbon defiant 34 and PSE Supra Focus. Sometimes a 50# Wing Vantage Slimline.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## dazz (Feb 4, 2018)

PSE Supra Max


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

In my avatar too name a few...


----------



## NP Doom (Jan 30, 2019)

Prime Centergy Hybrid with Catfish Custom strings.


----------



## tangodelta3 (Nov 6, 2018)

Triax. Love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich6 (Dec 5, 2018)

All Bowtechs, Carbon Icon, Reign 6 and an SR6.


----------



## ESSEJ (Sep 22, 2015)

2016 Hoyt Defiant, 66 lbs, 30” draw, Victory 350 arrows.
2015 Concept Archery P50, 65 lbs, 30” draw, Victory 350 arrows..


----------



## MBG Hunter (May 17, 2017)

Prime CT5


----------



## fredgamble (Apr 4, 2013)

Mathews Creed


----------



## Bongfrosch (Dec 2, 2013)

Mathews TRX8


----------



## Mjrhunter (May 2, 2018)

Triax


----------



## dennisg34 (Oct 11, 2018)

In a few months it will be the new Hoyt Helix! Previously was the Hoyt Ignite.


----------



## Sparkey-WI (Dec 4, 2015)

2013 Bear Legion. It shoots like a dream so no need for anything "better". [emoji6]

Sent from my LG-US998 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caddaddy80 (Sep 10, 2015)

The old tried and true Mathews z7. I have been searching for a newer used bow- leaning towards the halon 32- 6.


----------



## bwhntr7973 (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm shooting Bowtech bows; Prodigy, BTX-28, and Realm X. Refuse to follow!


----------



## bassindago (Jan 16, 2018)

i'm shooting a hyperforce. and absolutely love it. but i moved up from a parker lightning.


----------



## Hybridized (Nov 11, 2018)

Hoyt protec lx pro


----------



## Jerry2018 (Jul 9, 2018)

Mathews Switchback XT. Thought about getting the old Bear Whitetail II out of the storage building and trying it, but I'm to scare to even try drawing back that old monster.


----------



## Michshot (May 18, 2018)

Rx1


----------



## Yankee_1 (Oct 26, 2016)

Bear Arena 30, Trophy Ridge React sight, QAD drop away rest, Carbon Express Maximum Blue RZ. I really want the Burris Oracle but the price point is crazy.


----------



## pheasant317 (Dec 28, 2009)

Mathews Vertix.......traded in No Cam HTR


----------



## pmullens1985 (Feb 9, 2019)

I go through bows like pez dispenser hah! Whatever’s comfortable I’m good. Not even remotely brand specific for me


----------



## NYLRT (Mar 10, 2015)

bowtech sr6


----------



## AndyTX (Nov 15, 2009)

Shoot a Bowtech Reign 6. At least until the Reckoning Tech makes it way down to their hunting bows. Then who knows I might have to let loose an arrow on a new bow? [emoji2371]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

Xpedition Perfexion XL for Target (sold my TRX 8 once I got it!!)

Xpedition Denali for hunting (sold my Vertix once I got it!!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MT Elk Hunter (Sep 27, 2013)

*Just switched last year*

I've been avidly archery hunting for over 30 years and upgrade bows every 5-6 years. I have enjoyed my past Mathews bows, but just last year switched to a PSE Carbon Air Stealth after considerable research. For my hunting only purpose, I can't be more pleased in it's positive back-stop, smoothness of draw, forgiveness, and weight. It's not cheap in terms of all bows, but well worth the price in terms of confidence, utility, and for the period I keep a bow.


----------



## SHCTulsa (Jan 6, 2019)

Mathews Triax


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

Triax, Experience, Charger


----------



## ildrhntr (May 17, 2018)

I have 2
Athens Ace
Athens Revelation


----------



## dugker2000 (Dec 31, 2017)

Prevail 37 X3


----------



## rob-sall (Oct 7, 2018)

I shoot two, an 2012 elite answer and a 2019 elite ritual 30


----------



## easton400 (Jun 17, 2007)

2018 Hoyt Hyperforce. Awesome shooting Bow


----------



## goodolehunt (Oct 5, 2017)

New Breed Blade


----------



## Frankenbow13 (Feb 1, 2019)

Bowtech Btx-31 with the new in-house limbs, 70 lbs


----------



## Rockyhud (Sep 17, 2008)

I still shoot what's in my signature below and have no reason to change from it.


----------



## Ghamilton (Nov 28, 2018)

I'm still shooting my Bowtech 340 but will be upgrading in the near future. I'm really liking the way the new Hoyts shoot this year.


----------



## hsapie (Oct 4, 2012)

Prime STX36


----------



## jmz4198 (Sep 1, 2011)

2018 Prime Logic 55#/65#


----------



## bearwolfbill (Dec 30, 2016)

*[email protected]*



txdb said:


> I'm interested in what bow everyone's using.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X410.FG using Tapatalk


Bow Tech Carbon Knight (light, small and compact and fast enough for me)


----------



## lsu_engr (Jan 18, 2016)

Just bought a 2016 PSE Brute Force Left Hand 60# from the classifieds to use to hunt with my daughter. I am right handed but shoulder injury to my left shoulder makes it impossible to be used as my brace arm. Can barely draw 40# right handed, but easily draw 60# left handed.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

MT Elk Hunter said:


> I've been avidly archery hunting for over 30 years and upgrade bows every 5-6 years. I have enjoyed my past Mathews bows, but just last year switched to a PSE Carbon Air Stealth after considerable research. For my hunting only purpose, I can't be more pleased in it's positive back-stop, smoothness of draw, forgiveness, and weight. It's not cheap in terms of all bows, but well worth the price in terms of confidence, utility, and for the period I keep a bow.


I have never shot one, always meant to, just didn't. they have about the PERFECT specs all around for a mountain hunting bow. one nice thing about switching to a recurve to me is the weight... that thing is gonna be sweet to pack:wink:


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

Arthritis at 82 has grounded me but when I can I still haul out my Merlin SuperNova and do what I can. I got this bow in '94. I've had several other bows since then, Martins and Hoyt's, and re-sold every one of them. The SuperNova is the most comfortable and friendly bow I've ever pulled.


----------



## Diesel2500 (Feb 27, 2019)

Hoyt RX1 Turbo. love this bow.


----------



## fatmatt67 (Jan 4, 2016)

Last year I upgraded from Bear Anarchy HC to Mathews HTR No-Cam


----------



## Je942010 (Dec 29, 2015)

Rx1 and an Rx1 Ultra 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

I shoot a Pearson Z34 for 3D and a Mathews Conquest (the original one) for indoor and field.


----------



## Carniivore (May 30, 2015)

2016 Hoyt Defiant


----------



## onmyway (Feb 19, 2011)

mathews z7 extreme


----------



## EthanHuntzinger (Mar 21, 2018)

I shoot a Mathews TRX 38 for indoors and 3d, and a MR7 for hunting.


----------



## EthanHuntzinger (Mar 21, 2018)

I have heard a lot of good things about PSE's lately. I would look into the evolve series if you are looking for the do everything kind of bow.


----------



## BigTines01 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hoyt RX-1. One of the best i've ever had


----------



## SlickShot (Feb 20, 2019)

2015 Hoyt Charger...4 nice Bucks in 4 years since purchase...Great hunting bow.


----------



## HuntAK (Dec 17, 2005)

Just bought a used Diamond Core.
Have been shooting a Parker EZ Draw 33
For fun shoot a Ben Pearson Ambusher Recurve.


----------



## boman49 (Jul 3, 2009)

Mathews HTT No Cam


----------



## Big Blu (Dec 11, 2015)

Elite Ritual 33


----------



## bigblock534 (Aug 29, 2008)

Hoyt Rx3 Ultra, Bowtech SR6 and the Bowtech Destroyer 340


----------



## JBSquared (Feb 18, 2013)

A Hoyt Katera has been getting most of my play time lately.


----------



## Phillip81 (May 8, 2018)

Mathews triax & still in the process of setting up the vertix I got this month


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antman (Jan 18, 2013)

Matthews Conquest 3 2006 model. Ready for something newer. Looking at the PSE perform 40X.


----------



## jpowe (Jan 5, 2015)

Hoyt Defiant 34


----------



## carmean44 (Sep 4, 2016)

Strother Vital at 80#. Getting 322 FPS out of that sucker. With a 416 grain arrow


----------



## Mbrazier (Sep 9, 2014)

curently shooting elite revol


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

txdb said:


> I guess I shouldn't have put poll in the title. But like I said I'm wanting a new bow and was curious what bows were popular and form opinions from the replies. There are posts on here that aren't even archery related. Why not go there and complain. Over 170 people must have not thought this was such a useless thread as they willingly replied and I appreciate it.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X410.FG using Tapatalk


So what useful info did you pull from this? Give me some stats. How did this help you? Are you researching all the random different brands/models/setups mentioned? Just really perplexed how this aids you? Please explain.


----------



## Cyde (Mar 10, 2018)

Hoyt carbon defiant 34. And elite echelon 37


----------



## Lambeauleapct5 (Feb 25, 2019)

Prime ct5 couldnt be
happier 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## AGuyWithABike (Nov 15, 2018)

2017 Prime Centergy that I bought from the Classifieds here! It's a great bow, if a little loud. Just trying to get enough posts to buy some new nockers now :/


----------



## Matthew Lashley (Feb 11, 2015)

Mybo edge!


----------



## StripMinersWife (Jan 20, 2015)

Mathews HalonX 🏹


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

Bowtech SR6 and a Bowtech Prodigy. These are after a long run as a Hoyt shooter!


----------



## Hoffamania89 (Jun 13, 2018)

Bowtech Realm


----------



## nuttinbutchunks (Jul 18, 2008)

Strother SX1


----------



## ol-roy (Dec 16, 2011)

HOYT CRX35LD 2011 with Fuel cams


----------



## Raptor117 (Dec 15, 2016)

Currently shooting a Subalpine RX1, but i did just order a SR6!!!


----------



## mertzga (Dec 31, 2017)

Mathews Z7


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ira040 (Jan 30, 2016)

Prime CT9 for indoor, CT5 for hunting


----------



## tdn008 (Feb 23, 2019)

Nerf N-Strike Stratobow


----------



## hoythuntin (Mar 9, 2016)

Bowtech Carbon Extreme... Awesome bow for hunting and 3D


----------



## ArrowslingerX (Jan 26, 2019)

Still shooting my Hoyt Nitrum 34... hasn’t given me a reason to change


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Little b (Oct 6, 2017)

Another Mathews NoCam HTR user.


----------



## Pigglet222 (Jan 1, 2019)

Same here. 

Mathews Halon 32 6


----------



## bcycle (Feb 22, 2006)

Spyder 34


----------



## stillontarget (Aug 21, 2011)

Obsession and not sure I will ever look back.


----------



## chugg (Jul 4, 2015)

Just ordered an evoke 35se


----------



## Grizzlyterry (Jun 14, 2016)

Hoyt Carbon RX1


----------



## headshot56 (Jul 24, 2018)

I own several bows. I tend to concentrate on 1 bow @ a time, until I feel comfortable with it. Then I move to the next bow & start over. A better question would be: "Is there any bow that I would NOT shoot?" I don't know that answer because, being obsessed with archery, I shoot every bow that I can get my hands on. 
That being said, I do have some bows with sentimental value that I could call my favorites. These particular bows were not new when I received them, but were inherited or given to me. New bows that I purchase come & go fairly regularly, without any particular brand loyalty. I love them all! Presently, I'm shooting & liking the Bowtech Realm series, & PSE Evolve series bows. I tend to prefer a longer bow for 3D & a slightly shorter 32"-35" for bowhunting. Primarily a bowhunter, I like a smooth, easy drawing, stealthy QUIET rig. 2008 PSE DREAM SEASON HF satisfies those requirements. So does my HOYT NITRUM 34 Z5. I don't see any manufacturer putting out "bad" archery products & staying in business. Generally speaking, MOST compound bows have reached the level of being "overengineered" these days & are a far cry from purely stick & string. If the Native Americans had been using ANY compound bow, there may never have been a "trail of tears". They would have easily overwhelmed the firepower of the muzzleloader & we very well might not even be here now. 🏹


----------



## Detroit-1 (Nov 30, 2015)

Mathews Halon 6


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Bear Empire


----------



## Grizzlyterry (Jun 14, 2016)

I've often thought about "what if the Comanches had compound bows". Apparently they were VERY good with the stick and string bows that they had. They were also capable of shooting a high volume of shots in a short period of time and were accurate while riding a horse at great speed shooting under the neck of the horse. A VERY interesting question.😊🏹


----------



## NYbowhunter43 (Sep 8, 2004)

Mathews Creed X/S and I just picked a Helim in the classifieds for a back up.


----------



## Montejello (Apr 5, 2017)

Hoyt Powermax. New to bowhunting/archery but enjoying it quite a bit.


----------



## siricoj (Feb 20, 2019)

2018 Elite Ritual. It's awesome, but everyone's personal bow is the best bow ever made if you haven't figured that out. Lot's of good options out there these days.


----------



## ScooterB319 (Feb 25, 2019)

Currently shooting several
Hoyt Hyperedge for 3D & Indoor
Bowtech Fanatic 3.0, also for 3D
Mathews Halon 32 6 (#1 hunting bow)
Hoyt Carbon Defiant (hunting bow when I want something with a little less mass weight on a long walk)
Shakespeare Necedah Recurve for when I want to keep my trad game on point


----------



## nscountry (Mar 25, 2009)

Mathews Halon 32 6


----------



## RAM56 (Aug 28, 2008)

Quest Primal


----------



## foamhunter (Dec 3, 2002)

Merlin Max3000


----------



## PelagicMaster (Oct 12, 2018)

Mathews Triax


----------



## njjeffries (Oct 26, 2017)

PSE Xpression for target, soon to be a PSE Perform X 3D


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Hunting bow - Halon 6
Spot Bow - PSE Xpression 3D
3D Bow - PSE Evoke 35

In 2018 I also owned an Elite Tempo, New Breed Blade, PSE Evolve 31, Bear Threat and PSE Evo Max (I should've kept this bow)


----------



## Bearpawx4 (Apr 20, 2013)

PSE Epix
PSE Premonition SC


----------



## 4Elk (Aug 9, 2012)

Bowtech Reign 7


----------



## bahoythunter12 (Jun 21, 2018)

Carbon defiant and Carbon Spyder


----------



## Salyerg123 (Apr 13, 2016)

2016 Obsession DefCon M-6


----------



## Kmcclure119 (May 30, 2018)

Mathews triax for me


----------



## I_like_b0ws (Feb 14, 2019)

Diamond infinite edge, had it for years upgrading soon


----------



## Scahad (Sep 12, 2018)

Elite 30. And loving it.


----------



## n8saki (Aug 31, 2018)

PSE Carbon Stealth


----------



## UCI-Tyr (Mar 31, 2017)

Bowtech Insanity CPXL


----------



## land4955 (Jun 26, 2011)

Bowtech Experience


----------



## injanear (Apr 6, 2017)

so many more compounds than recurves


----------



## Deemerj77 (Aug 11, 2016)

Hoyt Rx-1 ultra


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

Reign 6, Hoyt Hyperforce, PSE Drive


----------



## Jered1986 (Feb 15, 2019)

I shoot a mathews triax 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

2006 Bowtech Allegiance


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

Reign 6 and Realm as back up bows. Realm X for 3D and Realm SR6 for hunting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

siricoj said:


> 2018 Elite Ritual. It's awesome, but everyone's personal bow is the best bow ever made if you haven't figured that out. Lot's of good options out there these days.


you are spot on there.

but seriously, mine really is the best.... 2nd place is fairly distant:wink:


----------



## Caddaddy80 (Sep 10, 2015)

Mathews z7


----------



## Speedly (Jan 23, 2019)

I shoot a SF Forged+ with Inno EX Prime limbs at 48#. If I didn't have to shoot 90m, I'd have limbs of lesser poundage.


----------



## JBSquared (Feb 18, 2013)

Nitrum 30 today.


----------



## TJ Dutch (Dec 6, 2012)

Matthews Vertix


----------



## bplayer405 (Jan 7, 2014)

2013 Hoyt Spyder 34 LD

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WKYARCHER (Mar 1, 2019)

Good bows^^


----------



## WKYARCHER (Mar 1, 2019)

Great bows^^


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

Mathews Z7 Mag


----------



## WKYARCHER (Mar 1, 2019)

Heard great things about these bows!


----------



## WKYARCHER (Mar 1, 2019)

Thinking about getting a Carbon bow.


----------



## MattK1 (Sep 5, 2018)

2017 Hoyt Pro Defiant. I bought new in August 2018--left over stock. I love this bow! I'm considering picking up a used target bow, but haven't decided yet.


----------



## JohnRLendt28! (Jan 14, 2019)

Martin onza


----------



## jalarson (Mar 6, 2015)

Bowtech admiral and a cpxl for hunting/3d , a specialist for target , PSE fishing bow and an old recurve for less serious occasions


----------



## rutnutt (Feb 24, 2008)

Hoyt RX3


----------



## jriley97 (Jan 2, 2019)

Elite Tempo


----------



## twnichols (Mar 11, 2018)

*mathews traverse LH 60# hha tetra*



txdb said:


> I'm interested in what bow everyone's using.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X410.FG using Tapatalk


mathews traverse LH 60# hha tetra


----------



## dcc13 (Sep 7, 2017)

Obsession Evolution


----------



## rbrown9527 (Sep 6, 2018)

Prime Logic


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

I'll let you know when I narrow it down to a few. For the past 6 years I was shooting a EVO 7 with UF cams. Recently, got a little fed up with the hump and have gone to the DNA with FT cams and a Carbon Air with FT cams. I like Speed bows. Always have. But I just bought a Decree HD with EC cams, so we'll see. I shot a Darton Magnum Extreme for YEARS and it was not an extremely fast bow, but felt really good and was accurate, so I may start getting away from the speed bows if the bows with FT cams don't shoot well for me.


----------



## norad (Jan 22, 2017)

Bear charge for winter practice and small game, with aluminum arrows for economy and safety. 
Bear anarchy for summer long range and deer hunting with Light and fast carbon arrow.


----------



## marvelous (Feb 26, 2019)

Same here but thinking about moving up to current technologies but having a difficult time convincing myself that the bow is holding me back so far as scores.


----------



## Hoytchic34 (Mar 2, 2019)

Hunting: Hoyt Rx1 
Tournament: Hoyt Hyper Edge
I have shot other brands, and I say to each is own. I just prefer a hoyt, but I am not knocking any brand of bow....it's like ice cream...everyone likes different flavors...lol


----------



## egg-head (Jul 4, 2013)

2016 Elite Synergy...sweet bow


----------



## gdubbmx (Dec 28, 2018)

Hoyt carbon defiant 34
Diamond toxik xt for back up.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

PSE Evolve 35 and Bowtech Realm-X


----------



## johnlyon.24 (Feb 28, 2008)

Martin slayer se with c cams


----------



## Dougd1984 (Jan 23, 2019)

2018 Hoyt rx1. 
Mathews outback just can't let go of


----------



## NockedUp19319 (Nov 24, 2017)

Realm & Ritual 33


----------



## Brianlc10 (Feb 22, 2019)

Hoyt Trykon and now RX-3


----------



## rellim33 (Dec 15, 2011)

Ritual 30


----------



## lackskill (Nov 1, 2018)

Bowtech Realm and looking for something cheap for bowfishing.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandhunter (Aug 24, 2006)

Mathews Chill 50lb


----------



## chrami9 (May 19, 2014)

Hoyt Defiant 34 TURBO


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

Rustic archer mongol 58” at 54lbs


----------



## bigbullcaller (Feb 22, 2019)

Prime CT3


----------



## ccham1991 (Feb 10, 2019)

Prevail 37 for now


----------



## bow327 (Mar 15, 2005)

Athens 300 and elite 37


----------



## BuckmasterB (Mar 2, 2019)

Experience and a Prodigy


----------



## Uriel (Jun 23, 2017)

Bowtech fanatic or Hoyt pro Edge Elite


----------



## k8dfi (Apr 30, 2017)

I have been out of archery for a long time, so I haven't shot any modern bows. That being said, my best recollection is as follows.

Bear recurve
Bear Kodiak
AMF Wing
Proline Tempest
Proline Tornado II Magnum
Martin Cougar
Browning (model ??)
Hoyt (target model)
Barnsdale

I know this doesn't really answer your question, but it jogs an old man's memories.


----------



## gord1895 (Nov 22, 2018)

First and only bow...so far. Bowtech Realm. Love it!


----------



## crate572 (Jan 4, 2016)

Mathews ChillR ... would like a longer ATA for league and tournaments


----------



## MichArcher (Feb 11, 2016)

Proud Bowtech owner. Carbon Icon with a Pollington 33mm scope & QAD Ultrarest.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hoyt...

Alphamax 35
Ultratec
Pro Comp Elite XL
Double XL
Alphaburner


----------



## jb4249 (Feb 23, 2019)

Getting back into archery after many years. I shoot a Diamond Edge and I am reviving an older P S E extreme


----------



## Boomstick300 (Feb 21, 2012)

Prime CT5

Mathew Z7X

Mathews ZXT

Bowtech Insanity CPX

Few Bear Recurves. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scypher (Nov 5, 2018)

Diamond Infinite Edge, Mathews Halon X comp, Hoyt Pro Defiant. Love them all.


----------



## Buckjump (Nov 27, 2018)

Experience


----------



## hunter11 (Dec 16, 2007)

In my signature


----------



## Goosetree (Jan 4, 2018)

Diamond Medalist 38. 60lbs @ 32”


----------



## whitetail lover (Jan 21, 2012)

Prime Centergy


----------



## bighit (May 25, 2011)

PSE omen


----------



## bighit (May 25, 2011)

*pse*

Pse omen


----------



## bighit (May 25, 2011)

Pse omen max


----------



## rsolano (Jul 11, 2009)

Bowtech Reign 6
and SR6


----------



## Brent_Hoyt (Apr 16, 2018)

Hoyt Podium and a Faktor 34


----------



## PA Hubba4107 (Mar 4, 2019)

I am currently shooting a Hoyt RX3, and a PSE Carbon Stealth.


----------



## erik_dsl (Apr 14, 2015)

HALON 6, great bow to Hunt or 3D


----------



## ElkChapo (Oct 24, 2018)

Mathews Halon 32. Love it!


----------



## IowaTines (Jan 15, 2019)

Vertix


----------



## snakebit40 (Aug 9, 2017)

Prime CT3


----------



## Tylee3 (Mar 12, 2014)

W&W ATF recurve


----------



## MNKnives (Nov 10, 2017)

soon to be shooting a Realm X


----------



## spoonbill82 (Mar 26, 2018)

Bowtech Carbon Icon.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Gonna give this one a try









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wrobo61 (Dec 18, 2013)

Bowtech RealmX, Experience, Insanity CPXL


----------



## cantwine (May 4, 2018)

Elite Energy 35


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

Full throttle. Pse inertia. 07 bowtech allegiance. 12 elite pulse. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## soldierarcher (Feb 17, 2015)

2015 Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo & 2015 Hoyt Nitrum 34


----------



## pir8archery (Jan 11, 2017)

3D is a '15 Obsession Addiction OBB and hunting is an Obsession DEFCON M6Z.


----------



## qacwac (Feb 23, 2019)

07 Bowtech Tomkat. Looking to upgrade.


----------



## Asiven7 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hoyt Vantage Elite


----------



## Vondas (Jan 23, 2019)

2012 Bowtech Insanity, time for an upgrade!


----------



## Asbock12 (Mar 1, 2019)

Mathews vertix


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Mathews Triax hunting bow for the 2019 hunting season


----------



## WB450 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hoyt RX3 Ultra.


----------



## Tuff87 (Dec 4, 2018)

2009 Diamond Razor Edge... for now hopefully picking up a Maverick II here soon.


----------



## BET73 (Jan 16, 2015)

Mathews Reezen 7 for indoor. Bowtech Allegiance for hunting.


----------



## greggus (Jan 29, 2017)

I shoot an Absolute 42 from OK Archery.


----------



## wajj8196 (Sep 13, 2016)

fist TRG7
now PSE shootdown

becuase TRG too heavyukey:


----------



## TexasHunter10 (Jul 12, 2018)

Currently shooting a hoyt hyper force but will be switching to a prime ct5 here in a couple of days when my order gets in. Pretty excited.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sx2 (Sep 10, 2016)

Prime Logic 30"


----------



## Sx2 (Sep 10, 2016)

I just switched from the Hybrid. over to the Logic excited to shoot it, any pointers anyone can share with tuning?


----------



## Gwilson1973 (Feb 6, 2019)

Compound and an occasional recurve. Really enjoy them both.


----------



## brucen (Nov 1, 2015)

Diamond Infinite Edge Pro. I chose this because of the range of adjustability.


----------



## softailcowboy1 (Aug 6, 2018)

Hoyt carbon spyder 34


----------



## jingleman (Jan 27, 2009)

I shoot a PSE Frankenstein made from an Omen and and EVO 7. Best bow I've ever shot


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Down in the sig.


----------



## Sx2 (Sep 10, 2016)

Prime Logic 30"


----------



## ProXXX (Oct 12, 2010)

Went from prime centergy to hoyt helix today


----------



## txdb (Dec 22, 2016)

Recently bought a Halon 32 so that's what I'll be shooting from now on.

Sent from my LM-X410.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Asbock12 (Mar 1, 2019)

Mathews vertix


----------



## dalfollo (Dec 12, 2018)

Just getting started, but very happy with my Diamond Edge SB-1.
Once my skill exceeds the bow, I will look at another.


----------



## Jimmyfish96 (Sep 20, 2018)

Mathews halon 6 and prime ion and centergy air


----------



## laserbeam1001 (Jun 30, 2013)

Lately I have been shooting my Athens Judgement. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## flat49 (Oct 4, 2014)

2004 Hoyt Protec


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

shooting


----------



## sambo11510 (Apr 17, 2018)

Bowtech carbon icon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ab129357552 (Feb 22, 2019)

hoyt carbon spyder zt turbo
hoyt epik


----------



## Zannomie (Oct 14, 2018)

Prime Logic and a Logic CT-9

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## happycamper08 (May 7, 2016)

Hoyt Double XL.


----------



## weekenwarrior23 (Nov 9, 2017)

2013 pse evo max blk 71# 27.5" draw with easton 5mm fmj 330 with spitfire XXX


----------



## Freedom15 (Oct 8, 2015)

I shoot a Hoyt Hyperedge for target and a Bowtech Assassin for 3D


----------



## woody1911 (Dec 19, 2014)

Still shooting a 2009 Hoyt AlphaMax 35.


----------



## Mike1025 (Apr 30, 2018)

Elite Echelon 37. Mathews Halon X. Hoyt powermax. Bear Species.


----------



## shadowmoutdoors (Jul 27, 2014)

Right now I’m shooting a bowtech cpxl


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Hoyt RX1

Mathews No Cam HTR

Hoyt defiant turbo 

PSE DNA SP



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dray906 (Nov 12, 2017)

Bowtech Realm SR6


----------



## Mark Ramela (Jul 4, 2012)

I shoot a Mathews a 2012 Mathews Heli M and I just bought and I'm setting up a 2019 Mathews Vertix.


----------



## brockbike (Feb 11, 2018)

txdb said:


> I'm interested in what bow everyone's using.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X410.FG using Tapatalk


PSE Evolve 35


----------



## Waltonzl88 (Feb 28, 2019)

Mathews Triax


----------



## EliteVictory (Dec 29, 2015)

PSE Perform X


----------



## cgentry85 (Dec 25, 2017)

Triax


----------



## Gtimmerman (Oct 31, 2012)

Creed XS


----------



## Huntinkwiley (May 8, 2006)

Hoyt Nitrum 34 and Elite E500


----------



## Ashred (Apr 30, 2018)

Nano TFT with Uukha vx1000


----------



## Gobblinthunder (Apr 12, 2008)

Athens Rev 7
Strother Infinity


----------



## MGS5757 (Mar 7, 2019)

Hoyts and an Elite


----------



## Bulldogge15 (Sep 9, 2016)

Obsession Final Cut
Elite Synergy
Athens Judgement


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

In the signature


----------



## KJMeredith (Jan 7, 2018)

bowtech experience


----------



## qacwac (Feb 23, 2019)

07 Bowtech Tomkat.
But would like to upgrade.


----------



## fishntrey (Sep 9, 2014)

2013 Elite Hunter


----------



## ABowville (Oct 26, 2018)

Gearhead T-20.


----------



## trooperh340 (Mar 27, 2008)

Helix Ultra


----------



## 918OKIE (Mar 2, 2019)

Realm X / SR6


----------



## stickem1 (Jan 17, 2010)

Destroyer 350 / Hoyt Protec


----------



## racerdave (Sep 3, 2009)

Diamond Black Ice FLX... but might be replaced soon by a Hoyt Helix.


----------



## bowhunt4life76 (Feb 25, 2019)

Mathews Vertix. Only way to shoot! Lol


----------



## EliteVictory (Dec 29, 2015)

Perform X


----------



## jhicks (Apr 29, 2008)

shooting a hoyt carbon defiant


----------



## jschwep (Jan 18, 2018)

Old Hoyt Trykon


----------



## vjoe911 (May 30, 2011)

I shoot a Prime Centergy Hybrid for hunting and a 2019 Mathews TRX38 for 3D


----------



## bigballer99 (Feb 26, 2013)

2012 Mathews conquest 4


----------



## bigballer99 (Feb 26, 2013)

2010 apex 8


----------



## bigballer99 (Feb 26, 2013)

2016 z9 for hunting


----------



## BigDog00 (Aug 2, 2016)

2015 PSE Decree HD


----------



## Buckwartz (Mar 27, 2010)

Hoyt Carbon Spyder


----------



## bassmasterjk (Nov 29, 2015)

Bowtech RPM360


----------



## B_Strutton (Mar 10, 2019)

Xpedition xcursion 6


----------



## Confusion (Mar 10, 2019)

Whatever I buy I the classifieds when I hit 20 posts. But seriously right a Martin Jaguar compound right out of tge mid 90s.


----------



## jek279 (Jan 17, 2016)

Prime 2017


----------



## luckyjack12345 (Dec 12, 2016)

I have 2 Elite impulse 34's


----------



## PennDude (Dec 21, 2015)

2008 Mathews DXT. Still shoots as great as the day I bought it.


----------



## SlickTrick123 (Jul 31, 2018)

Realm X


----------



## Gary66 (Jul 30, 2018)

Bowtech BTX 31 with custom made Torque less grip and a Diamond Carbon Cure.


----------



## deadturkey (Mar 19, 2016)

Carbon Element 50lbs

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuff87 (Dec 4, 2018)

2018 Darton Maverick II & 2011 Bowtech Razor Edge


----------



## Denis V (Jul 26, 2018)

Hoyt CRX 35


----------



## DIYS (Apr 2, 2018)

Diamond Medalist 38 and Gillo Ghost recurve


----------



## Avitohol (Feb 2, 2017)

Bowtech RPM 360 and Bowtech Boss


----------



## camsardelli (Feb 19, 2019)

My main target bow is Mathews TRX 7. I casually shoot a halon 32 and I hunt with a chill x.


----------



## Elayhu (Mar 11, 2019)

2019 Elite Ritual 35 its a big step up from the 10 year old PSE Stinger


----------



## akdually (Nov 13, 2017)

Hoyt RX-3 Ultra


----------



## akdually (Nov 13, 2017)

Oh yea...and a Hoyt Hyper Edge


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

Just sold my PSE DNA SP, and waiting for my PSE Evolve 35 to show up.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

A new hunting bow for me this year is a Mathews Triax . Super sweet bow .


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

Hoyt Pro Defiant 34- 3d and Mathews HTR-hunting


----------



## John_hessell (Mar 12, 2019)

I just bought an obsession hb-33 and really like it so far. Does anyone else shoot this bow?


----------



## pvh1969 (Oct 14, 2010)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Elite0529 (Feb 14, 2016)

Elite ritual


----------



## cake (Dec 29, 2008)

2017 Prime Centergy 29.5” - 70 lbs


----------



## robinhood36 (Oct 4, 2017)

Bowtech Bt31 and back up is Diamond Black Ice


----------



## Tugs (Dec 29, 2015)

Mathews Halon 6 for hunting
Mathews Traverse for target


----------



## Badassarchery (Dec 29, 2017)

Obsession Lawless


----------



## Bowtechrealm (Feb 5, 2019)

bowtech realm


----------



## NY12020 (Feb 21, 2013)

PSE's....lots of models.


----------



## Flashman55 (Jul 10, 2012)

2012 Mathews Heli-M


----------



## rabbitslayer (Apr 1, 2006)

Switchback XT


----------



## Jrc645 (Mar 11, 2019)

Prime centergy hybrid


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ritual & Ritual 35.


----------



## Arcus Venator (Dec 19, 2008)

Hoyt Nitrum 30


----------



## asarver01 (Mar 13, 2019)

Matthews HeliM


----------



## baseballguy42 (Feb 19, 2019)

Hoyt Carbon Element RKT


----------



## Knight7j (Jan 22, 2012)

NoCam HTX


----------



## kraze_archer (May 1, 2017)

mathews halon 32


----------



## Scott1974 (Feb 23, 2019)

Bowtech Carbon Icon. First compound bow i ever bought. Probably won't upgrade anytime soon.


----------



## sheaa (Dec 25, 2017)

Win&Win Atom-X 37


----------



## b_fitnik (Jan 19, 2016)

Prime Centergy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## edward.penny (Oct 1, 2018)

Mathews Z3


----------



## team.bonehead (Feb 8, 2019)

Elite Energy 35

Sent from my SM-G935V using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## Oceanland (Jul 26, 2017)

Mathews Halon 23


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

Soon to be a Mathews Vertix.......


----------



## SD bow hunter (Oct 30, 2009)

hoyt TurboHawk 55#


----------



## gst426 (May 14, 2018)

I use a Bowtech credence but am about to get a Diamond Dead Eye.


----------



## gst426 (May 14, 2018)

My nephew is getting either a Bear Cruzer or Diamond Infinite Edge.


----------



## gst426 (May 14, 2018)

My dad is about to get a Bowtech credence (mine). Hoping we all three get to use them together this fall.


----------



## ouluckydogu (Dec 10, 2014)

I shoot three Xpeditions, a 15 X7, a 16 Xception and a 17 Perfexion
Also have a 15 Prime Rival.

Lucky


----------



## kbrown5897 (Mar 14, 2019)

tjswitchbackxt said:


> Switchback XT
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still awesome bow!!


----------



## MT-DadOfBoys (Mar 1, 2019)

Mathews chill-R


----------



## Buckedt (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm still shooting 09' Mathews Monster bow. I am hoping to upgrade to a Mathews Vertix this year.


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

Bear Arena 34!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhino1076 (Feb 23, 2014)

Mathews vertix for hunting and 3d. Pse supra max for paper

Sent from my SM-N950U using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

2017 Evolve 35:thumbs_up


----------



## Michaelwebb99 (Feb 6, 2019)

I really didn’t try all bows before I bought one. I started with a PSE Stinger, then bought a OK Abolute 38 within a few months, used, from a local archer who was getting out of the sport. Most of the bows available shoot great, and there’s not too many wrong choices.


----------



## MiolaMulisha (Jun 29, 2016)

Obsession FX7


----------



## bearcwi (Oct 18, 2014)

I have been shooting a Hoyt Defiant and Powermax.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Back to Elite again...............:eyebrows:


----------



## bigtommy74 (Mar 18, 2019)

Mathews Z7


----------



## team.bonehead (Feb 8, 2019)

Elite E35

Sent from my SM-G935V using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## lowg08 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hoyt nitrux


----------



## wpeterson (Jan 3, 2015)

Hoyt Alpha Max


----------



## vjoe911 (May 30, 2011)

Prime Centergy Hybrid that is for sale or trade LOL I just got my new TRX38


----------



## BruceZ (Jan 4, 2007)

New Breed Cyborg


----------



## arrowflinger96 (Feb 17, 2018)

Mathews TRX 7 for competition and a Halon 32 7 for hunting


----------



## Swampwise (Sep 2, 2015)

Bear moment and Hoyt turbohawk


----------



## Belgur (Oct 28, 2018)

Shoot a PSE Supra Focus, my other bow is a Mathews Halon 32


----------



## CrispyFries (Jan 9, 2005)

Currently a PSE Supra Max, but have a pair of Dominator Maxes that I'll set up for indoor and outdoor 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dmacleod (Mar 18, 2019)

An oldie but a goodie, Mathews Switchback


----------



## doctornader (Mar 20, 2019)

Hoyt prevail 37, svx cams


----------



## stilllernin (Aug 23, 2006)

Mathews XLR8

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Poorboy1979 (Aug 25, 2016)

2019 Bowtech Realm


----------



## Abomb_78 (Mar 13, 2019)

Diamond SB-1


----------



## jlytle (Jun 24, 2016)

Obsession Fixation 6M


----------



## Mack.NOV9-15 (Mar 2, 2018)

2018 Mathews Monster Safari 88lbs


----------



## IA3D (Feb 15, 2019)

Elite Energy 35, but switching to Athens soon.


----------



## nocknpeep (Jan 25, 2017)

Mathews Chill X


----------



## wfbutler13 (Dec 31, 2017)

I have a matthews switchback and I recently bought an Elite Option 7


----------



## Rail Operator (Dec 18, 2010)

Insanity CPXL carbon core limbs 60 lb (black) 3D/target practice
Insanity CPXL carbon core limbs 60 lb (camo) Hunting
Insanity CPXL carbon core limbs 50 lb (camo) Hunting


----------



## keepnitgreen (Feb 28, 2012)

PSE Xpression 3D and a Supra EXT
Currently have the Xpression set up as my target bow and the Supra set up for 3D, but intend to swap that around shortly. 
Just added the Supra, and the Xpression was already set up for target. Would like to change them over to see if I have a preference one way or the other.


----------



## brheff198779 (Aug 13, 2013)

Pse evolve 31 and evoke 31


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Hoyt RX-3 and a Bowtech SR6 right now. Got my eyes on a PSE Evoke 31! 

NC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## gdcpony (Oct 16, 2007)

Rytera Alien X


----------



## Belgur (Oct 28, 2018)

PSE Supra Focus


----------



## jdranch (Mar 19, 2019)

Jennings reliant and Quest qs33 hoping to get a new logic or ritual


----------



## woodsdog (Jan 25, 2019)

In order from oldest to newest: 
I still shoot these compounds: I still shoot these trad bows:

1. Alpine Sierra Magnum (1991ish) 1. 45# Wing Chapparel (sp?)
2. Matthews Legacy (2004) 2. 45# Bear Kodiak Hunter (green) 
3. Alpine Verdict (2015) 3. 45# Samick Discovery ILF 
4. Parker Revolution (2017)
5. Matthews Chill R (2018)
6. Darton Spectra E (2019)

Have a completely taken apart Bear Super Pro Specialist from 1988-89 (ish) that I plan to put back together and begin shooting some time too.


----------



## TagSoup (May 23, 2009)

Mathews Ovation and Hoyt Vectrix XL


----------



## JIsler (Dec 4, 2017)

Hoyt Hyperforce


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Athens Rev 7

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using Tapatalk


----------



## djrenn13 (Dec 5, 2018)

realm sr6!


----------



## mnpublic (Nov 16, 2018)

Halon 6

Sent from my LM-Q610(FGN) using Tapatalk


----------



## ForestPhantom (Aug 22, 2007)

Chloe 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notfilckr (Jan 21, 2019)

Hoyt Nitrum 34


----------



## Nstephan21 (Mar 20, 2019)

Hoyt RX1 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pcsmith (Mar 18, 2019)

Just switched from ZXT to Halon 32/6, can't wait to start shooting it, super smooth

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## Chaddrx (Dec 31, 2017)

I shoot a Hoyt Powermax. I am looking to get a new bow. I was thinking of the Elite Ritual 33 or the Prime Centergy. Any thoughts?


----------



## Headhunter43 (Jan 21, 2011)

Elite Option 6 for Hunting and Ritual 35 for everything else!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Honey Badger (Mar 20, 2019)

Original Mathews Switchback.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Honey Badger said:


> Original Mathews Switchback.


My favorite bow

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## scsu28 (Jan 1, 2014)

vertex


----------



## anthonyyoung385 (Mar 25, 2019)

halon 32


----------



## anthonyyoung385 (Mar 25, 2019)

and chill x


----------



## pmmabb (Mar 1, 2018)

I have a hoyt CRX 32


----------



## Jeffro1011 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hunting: Bowtech D350
Bowtech Invasion

3D: PSE Moneymaker LF


----------



## Jeffro1011 (Oct 5, 2009)

Just sold/traded a Bowtech Boss for 3D and Halon 6. Before that I had E35 for 3D and an Insanity for Hunting. Looking to get a Hyperforce soon.


----------



## Tintnit (Mar 9, 2018)

I shoot a prevail 40 x3 for target but hunting realm sr6


----------



## mn.moose (Feb 11, 2013)

I shoot a Prevail 37 X3 for Target and a Gearhead T24 for hunting.


----------



## woodsdog (Jan 25, 2019)

mn.moose said:


> I shoot a Prevail 37 X3 for Target and a Gearhead T24 for hunting.


How do you like the GH T24 and where did you get it? Is it a "showroom only" bow?


----------



## Dlayo23 (Dec 28, 2018)

Halon 32, trx7


----------



## Mikey1z (Jan 5, 2011)

Mathews Z7 and a Bear Suprt Grizzly


----------



## J Moore (Nov 17, 2011)

Mathews TRX 7










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Prime Rival LD


----------



## Ricky San (Sep 4, 2018)

txdb said:


> I'm interested in what bow everyone's using.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X410.FG using Tapatalk


Just brought a Conquest 4 two weeks ago. Love it


----------



## FrankTheDeputy (Mar 6, 2018)

Parker Poison 32


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archeryfanatic4 (Mar 27, 2019)

Elite Ritual 35 or an elite Victory x!


----------



## Js10 (Mar 9, 2019)

Halon 32-6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NatureFriend (Jul 19, 2018)

Bowtech Experience


----------



## Elayhu (Mar 11, 2019)

Elite Ritual 35 - great bow!


----------



## KenC (Dec 9, 2006)

Left handed Hoyt Pro Elite (2005), Right handed Hoyt UltraTec (2002)


----------



## dmcdonald11 (Apr 19, 2017)

pro defiant 34


----------



## boucheed (Aug 25, 2017)

Prime Centergy Hybrid


----------



## Azlefthunter (Jan 30, 2019)

new to me Prime Alloy love it


----------



## zmiller25 (Nov 30, 2018)

2015 Hoyt Charger


----------



## Bigwilly1210 (May 26, 2016)

no Cam HTX


----------



## 50bmgshooter (Mar 25, 2019)

Triax and Vertix here


----------



## MHardy000 (Feb 26, 2019)

2013 Elite Pure
And every now and then my 2016 Obsession K34


----------



## Rangle (Mar 11, 2018)

Diamond Prism.


----------



## Offtargetagain (Jul 14, 2018)

2016 Hoyt Defiant and 2016 Obsession M6


----------



## Liljuneau1$ (Aug 16, 2018)

Mathews Vertix


----------



## Backwoods540 (Apr 13, 2018)

Hoyt Carbon Defiant


----------



## toddgaston (Sep 27, 2013)

PSE Vendetta XL, though eyeing an update to a Hoyt Double XL


----------



## Vanimal00000 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hoyt RX1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NWCT (Mar 29, 2019)

Mathews


----------



## gargamel (Mar 25, 2019)

Hoyt Alphamax 35, 70lb, 31" draw. Is there a better bow?


----------



## Elkmask (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm using a Galaxy Sage right now and I love this thing! Seems to be one of the be all end all starter bows. I hope to get my hands on one of the Bear Archery bows in the future (probably a super kodiak), I just love the way they look.


----------



## PR15 (Mar 28, 2019)

2006 Hoyt Ultratec


----------



## rydog509 (May 10, 2018)

Carbon defiant 34 @ 70lbs


----------



## HbDane (Sep 13, 2013)

Hoyt Rx1 turbo


----------



## lonehara (Feb 10, 2006)

xpedition mako


----------



## JohnLuke (Nov 21, 2018)

I've got a Diamond SB-1. It's my first bow and the adjust-ability of it has been great as I build up muscles and raise my draw weight.


----------



## Off-road 24/7 (Aug 20, 2018)

Elite energy / elite victory


----------



## djb112 (Sep 26, 2018)

All Elite Archery bows- started with Tour then Ritual 33 and now shooting Echelon 37.


----------



## thrower88 (Apr 7, 2018)

Mathews No Cam. shoots well and draws smooth.


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

Evoke 35
Evoke 31
Prime Logic
Prime CT3
New Breed Eclipse
Barnsdale Classic X (arriving soon)


----------



## Jester_Lost (Mar 14, 2019)

PSE Carbon stealth 35


----------



## Bowhuntxx78 (Oct 7, 2003)

Hoyt Helix Ultra


----------



## toddgaston (Sep 27, 2013)

Before my PSE Vendetta XL I shot a Mathews Switchback and loved it, though cams weren't available to get quite out to my DL, so had to go a little short on it.


----------



## Jester_Lost (Mar 14, 2019)

Jester_Lost said:


> PSE Carbon stealth 35


Brainfart: I meant PSE Carbon stealth 33


----------



## EricRogers (Mar 29, 2019)

Hoyt RX-3
Never had an issue with any Hoyt


----------



## dennis77pr (Feb 10, 2019)

Mathews Switchback


----------



## Bucks & Bulls (Jun 8, 2011)

Mathews Switchback


----------



## ibramstedt (Feb 9, 2017)

Bowtech BTX-31


----------



## dalenchm0b (Oct 2, 2013)

Mathews TRG 8, and the older Conquest 4 series for me. Shoot fingers so these are perfect for me!


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

Hoyt Pro Defiant 34 and Mathews HTR


----------



## Bayoumuscle21 (Jul 5, 2018)

Hoyt Vector 32


----------



## Roi (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm shooting a Mathews TRX 7, 38, and a Triax


----------



## Chadman12 (Mar 31, 2019)

Bear legion. 

Sent from my SM-G935P


----------



## YETIarcher35 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hunt with Hoyt RX-1 Ultra and 3D with Hoyt ProForce. I love them both!


----------



## rbnhood66 (Jan 14, 2014)

In my Stable right now, my primary bow is an Elite Ritual 35 for 3D, Hunting and Backup 3D is a Elite Ritual 33, Indoor and backup 3D is an Elite Victory 39, and another back up hunting/3D is my Obsession Addiction OBB.


----------



## usafrlh (Jul 11, 2012)

Bought a Hoyt RX-1 off here. Traded it the day after I got it back from the shop after shooting it for the first time. Just didn't like it. traded it for a halon 32 in which I just sold bc I now miss having a shorter ATA. Looking at getting a TX-5 or a Vertix. I shot both at the hunt expo and really enjoyed both of them. Very hard decision.


----------



## Huntinkwiley (May 8, 2006)

Hoyt Nitrum 30 and Elite 500 for me.


----------



## kingflar (Dec 17, 2018)

Just switched to a Prime Centergy Hybrid and loving it


----------



## Darton'em (May 15, 2014)

Darton spectra e 
and a Darton maverick xt










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zr600 (Mar 17, 2019)

Elite Ritual set at 65lbs


----------



## ChandlerB03 (Jul 12, 2018)

Bowtech Invasion CPX


----------



## Kevin Lee (Mar 26, 2019)

PSE Shootdown, and loving it.


----------



## Togokayak (Mar 10, 2017)

Strother Moxie


----------



## D Yandell (Sep 30, 2013)

Mathews Vertix


----------



## firegems (Oct 14, 2012)

Elite 32 for hunting....Elite 35 for 3D....feel it's important to me to have similar equipment to be consistent.


----------



## half whit (Jul 1, 2016)

Been shooting a guardian for years, thinking it might be time to upgrade.


----------



## shploosh (Mar 31, 2019)

Mathews Z3. I'm kicking myself for not shelling out the extra money for a Triax, but I figure I can upgrade in the not too distant future. I'm still a pretty new shooter, and the Z3 meets my needs just fine.


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

My primary bow is a Hoyt Pro Defiant 34, I recently picked up a Mathews traverse as well.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## dano626 (Mar 6, 2013)

2018 Ferocity for me. I love the smooth draw and the valley holds really well for long periods.


----------



## smokymojo (May 23, 2012)

PSE Response, 60#, 80% Let Off


----------



## ckkone (Jun 16, 2016)

Realm X


----------



## AJB428 (Feb 20, 2005)

2018 Bowtech Realm X


----------



## tunaluvr (Mar 15, 2018)

2017 PSE carbon air
Do alot of spot and stalking and mountain hiking so I like the light weight. But then again, its the first and only bow that I shot.


----------



## TiogaCB (Nov 13, 2016)

Mathews Halon 32...I was never a Mathews fan but after dumping my PSE and shooting various brands, the Mathews felt the best, quietest and most balanced to me....of course, everyone has different likes....my nephew just got a Mathews Vertix...it is in my opinion very similar to my Halon and is really smooth and deadly!


----------



## lphunsjr (Apr 4, 2019)

Matthews No Cam HTR and a Stryker 360


----------



## wilshootforfood (Jul 24, 2003)

Prime One, STX36 for target
Ion for hunting.


----------



## MI357 (Jan 26, 2015)

Prime Centergy Hybrid


----------



## MushroomBum (Mar 25, 2019)

Bear Assault, Bowtech Guardian


----------



## Rem788fan (Sep 19, 2018)

hunting, Hoyt Powermax
Target, Hoyt Prevail


----------



## Mil6161 (Nov 13, 2003)

Bowtech... assassin...two of them....[emoji457]

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## barber11 (Dec 24, 2014)

Moxie Fearce and a Moxie Antigen


----------



## Dfencer (Mar 12, 2019)

Mathews Vertix 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarrinG (Dec 22, 2018)

2018 Mathews Z3,
2004 Bowtech Patriot,
Samick Red Stag takedown recurve.


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a man use HTR and a Hoyt Nitrum. I love both


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snertsky (Apr 3, 2019)

Mathews SQ2

Old but effective


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

my Blacktail got a new shooting buddy on Tuesday, I added a Hoyt satori to my arsenal (21" buckskin riser, 50# medium kuiu verde limbs which makes it a 64" bow like my Blacktail)


----------



## nsmitchell (Apr 19, 2011)

Mathews Heli-m, Hoyt Carbon Matrix, Prime Shift, Martin Onza 2


----------



## Peedy Wheels (Jan 16, 2016)

Mathews Traverse in Stone. LOVE it. The new grip is pretty much perfect.


----------



## PSYOPSGM (Aug 27, 2017)

Are we limited to one, I've got a Mathews Rival Pro that I've started shooting barebow compound with. It's been fun to experiment with.


----------



## Elite1968 (Aug 9, 2018)

Elite Ritual 33


----------



## Saney2k (Oct 14, 2017)

Hoyt CarbonDefiant 34. Love it!


----------



## teamwilkes (Apr 9, 2015)

Hoyt CST


----------



## mazarmi12 (Mar 8, 2019)

Bowtech RealmX 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenC (Dec 9, 2006)

Hoyt Pro Elite and Hoyt UltraTec


----------



## xbooubooux (Dec 21, 2018)

PSE Perform-x 3D 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zannomie (Oct 14, 2018)

Here's my two Primes, the Logic in full Fusion camo and the CT-9 in Deep Red and Black limbs.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Prime CT3


----------



## fbbirdhunter (Dec 17, 2017)

Prime ion.love it


----------



## cjsportsman (Sep 14, 2005)

Bear Kuma


----------



## Nhhunter85 (Dec 7, 2018)

Bowtech Realm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

Obsession FX6 
awesomeness

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

2016 Supra EXT. Got another identical one on the way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bjohn (Aug 4, 2016)

Matthew's. Z3


----------



## Rem788fan (Sep 19, 2018)

hoyt prevail


----------



## kingflar (Dec 17, 2018)

Prime Centergy Hybrid


----------



## FBrit (Aug 31, 2018)

Diamond Infinite Edge set at 60lb 28" draw, Spot Hogg Tommy sight with single pin scope, Apache drop away rest. I also have a 2000lumin led torch which can be mounted on a weaver rail for low light conditions or a laser pointer for bow fishing.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## kozcrib63 (Mar 29, 2013)

2013 Bear Legion 2014 Bear Anarchy HC 2016 Elite Synergy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psepenguin (Apr 8, 2019)

PSE Perform-X 3D


----------



## R00KIE (May 18, 2013)

Matthews Z7 and PSE full throttle.


----------



## Freakball (Apr 9, 2019)

Bear Authority 

I’m stretching it out already and looking to move up.


----------



## MGS5757 (Mar 7, 2019)

I would have to charge ya for Marketing information


----------



## marleysbeard (Apr 6, 2019)

Just got started but I've mostly shot an old Bear The Truth 2. Also have an even older Bear Borsalino that I shoot but don't care for the vibration or overall weight.

Looking at getting something newer possibly more adjustable.


----------



## justhaag (Apr 5, 2019)

Hoyt Powermax! Just bought it yesterday, Its my first bow ever and I'm excited to get it broken in!


----------



## Mule04 (Mar 27, 2019)

Hoyt Powermax and just got a Mathews Vertix!


----------



## oldtom67 (Nov 3, 2016)

Mathews MQ32. Old skool


----------



## oldtom67 (Nov 3, 2016)

Shopping for a new bow, looking at Vertix, Realm SR6, and PSE though I am not sure which one yet, leaning Xpedite


----------



## ArcheryQuest (Apr 10, 2015)

Currently have a Bowtech Fanatic 3.0, a Realm SR6, an Echelon 37, and a Ritual 33 setup. All shoot great. Mainly shoot the two target bows.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gwayne14 (Sep 22, 2013)

2017 hoyt rx-1 80# 28.5"


----------



## Registered User (Oct 15, 2017)

Bowtech Reign 7. 
63#, 28.5 draw, 400gn arrows (total weight). Getting 272 fps on comfort setting.
Getting back into it after 20 years or so.
First bow I ever owned was a Martin Ted Nugent "Gonzo Safari"
Second bow was a PSE Infinity SR-500.


----------



## USMC2003 (Mar 4, 2019)

Had a bear Agenda 6 30” 62lbs just switched over to Matthews Traverse 31.5” draw and set to 65lbs


----------



## MacHunter (Jan 24, 2019)

Bear Attitude...need an upgrade


----------



## voidclimber (Feb 24, 2016)

Hoyt Carbon Spyder


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KING_Ricky (Nov 15, 2015)

2012 Bowtech Insanity CPX


----------



## AlaskaXMan (May 19, 2015)

All New Breed....in my signature


----------



## Marbar (Jul 13, 2018)

Mathews traverse!


----------



## Headhunter43 (Jan 21, 2011)

Elite Option 6 and Ritual 35


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vjoe911 (May 30, 2011)

Trx38


----------



## GDLT31 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hoyt CRX32,
Now what are the numbers?


----------



## packgoat (Apr 29, 2013)

2008 Drenalin but looking

Sent from my EVA-AL10 using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## jgunz318 (Dec 18, 2016)

still have my Mathews ChillR and love it.


----------



## Rousselle (Apr 14, 2019)

*Hey, I shot A:*



txdb said:


> I'm interested in what bow everyone's using.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X410.FG using Tapatalk


Hey I shot a Bowtech Compound and a Newbreed Horizon (Both 60lbs set to around 53lbs, both shot with fingers.).
Shot a Winchester Longbow (55lbs)
Last year and a half I've been shooting a 47lb Martin/Damon Howatt - Hunter.

Thinking of buying a Southwestern Stingray and a set of 40lb UUkha limbs to go with it.

OR

Bear Takedown (45lb)

And Or

Whitefeather Lark (45lb)


----------



## Thumper696 (Nov 3, 2018)

Mathews TRX 38


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

Robspartacus said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lots of people don't like the Batman look but, for a target rig, those Supras are NOICE. And... If you throw it, it comes back to you. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## clafata (Mar 15, 2019)

Prime ct5


----------



## Mikeyyy23 (Apr 15, 2019)

Matthews triax


----------



## Rodrigo (Apr 15, 2019)

A black widow recurve, model PSA II Greybark. I have two sets of limbs, one of #47 and another of #41. I used mostly for competition, 3D and Field.


----------



## Huntnjunky54 (Apr 16, 2019)

2005 Switchback....just can't give it up!


----------



## Smoothy750 (Apr 7, 2019)

bow#1 Bowtech Carbon Overdrive 60#
bow#2 Bowtech Realm SR6 70#


----------



## DenCMSC (Jul 30, 2007)

Currently:

Mathews Chill R and a Barnsdale My Addiction ST


----------



## volta (May 30, 2017)

Hoyt Excel 23" in matte black with 40# TradTech recurve limbs.


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

Ingo said:


> Lots of people don't like the Batman look but, for a target rig, those Supras are NOICE. And... If you throw it, it comes back to you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Haha! Yeah, haters gonna hate. I love the Michael Keaton Batman look. Got a Red one coming this week. They are phenomenal shooters and are dirt cheap used.









I’m BATMAN!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hoyt carbon element
Hoyt crx32
Hoyt rx-3


----------



## NWCT (Mar 29, 2019)

Mathews Traverse & Halon X Comp


----------



## crippledbuck (Mar 3, 2019)

shoot targets with Mathews TRX38.. Kill with PSE revenge and a older super short OG 28" bow ...


----------



## cdairman (Apr 16, 2019)

Nothing yet... but excited to buy something. Knowing I need at least 31" DL that works with my 6'8" height and 78" wingspan, but otherwise open to whatever seems to be the best deal on something that I wont want to upgrade in a month and will last me 10+ years if I dont feel the need to upgrade before then.


----------



## SpineENGR (Apr 15, 2018)

Mathew's No-Cam wearing a set of Catfish Custom Strings.


----------



## schwint11 (Jul 17, 2017)

fixation 7m


----------



## Smck (Jan 6, 2014)

Chill x, destroyer 340


----------



## Jackson.kunz (Jul 15, 2013)

2014 Spyder Turbo, but will be switching it up shortly.


----------



## Forium (Feb 10, 2012)

Hoyt Alpha Elite, also have a Fivics riser


----------



## hebru hamer (Apr 14, 2019)

Elite E35


----------



## crameep (Mar 27, 2015)

Elite E35 Victory X


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

Last year has been Halon X Comp and now waiting Bowtech Reckoning to arrive..


----------



## Biggwillystyle (Feb 21, 2019)

Prime logic 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Migit78 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hoyt GMX


----------



## texashunter1989 (Aug 16, 2013)

No cam


----------



## Carsonp16 (Apr 13, 2019)

Halon 32-6 and love it


----------



## sir51508 (Apr 29, 2013)

PSE Dream Season DECREE Ti


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BearKlaw (Aug 4, 2017)

Mission


----------



## wtpoohrn (Jan 12, 2019)

Hoyt Pro Comp Elite for field. Con: No Valley.


----------



## vjoe911 (May 30, 2011)

Mathews TRX38 for target and got a Vertex on the way but the Travers is a awesome shooting bow kinda got mixed emotions between the 2 the only reason I went with the Vertex was the poundage adjustment with mods I really like the Travers a lot great bow and would be a good 3D BOW


----------



## robinthehood (Jun 26, 2006)

Halon 32-6, was a definite upgrade from my Mathews z7 ez


----------



## NiN (Dec 8, 2015)

Hoyt prodigy and mk alpha.* Also shoots mathews for fun.* 

form my phone maybe


----------



## Dudlee (Apr 23, 2017)

Samick Polaris 62" 14 pound.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Carsonp16 said:


> Halon 32-6 and love it


The 32 is great. I like the 32 more than the Vertix.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigtyme09 (Apr 18, 2019)

Me: elite aigil-target /elite option 6-hunt Wife: bowtech diamond nitrous


----------



## BARichardson (Feb 12, 2015)

PRIME Centergy


----------



## Snertsky (Apr 3, 2019)

Currently shoot a Mathews SQ2. Shot a Switchback XT the other day and it felt really good...


----------



## Jacques Malan (Mar 28, 2019)

Shooting a Bowtech Captain and PSE Bow Madness and I'm in the market for brand new setup.


----------



## Freakball (Apr 9, 2019)

Bear Archery authority #60 nap Apache, joker 4 pin

I’m comfortable with it but I’ve got my sights on something new, just waiting on jerk craigslist people to buy these vehicles from me.


----------



## bow_hunter1996 (Mar 31, 2017)

Hoyt Pro Defiant 34 31” 72#
Nice having that longer ATA being a tall guy with a long draw! Smoothest bow I’ve ever shot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muskyjoe (Jul 13, 2016)

Mathews Halon 32 7


----------



## Micol (Nov 2, 2009)

Mathews ZXT


----------



## skipatrol (May 27, 2018)

bowtech fanatic 3.0


----------



## cold finger (Mar 6, 2016)

Mathews Drenalin , Bruin Huntmaster recurve and a Samick Sage recurve . As soon as I make up my mind I will be buying either a Bowtech Realm x or a PSE Evoke 35 I .


----------



## ironeyes969 (Sep 29, 2017)

Halon 5 for hunting and a Nitrum Turbo for bowfishing


----------



## markel71 (Aug 16, 2018)

Hoyt Horizon 25" Riser, SF Archery Premium Plus 40# Limbs, Beiter Centralizer 31" 5 tuner stabilizer with 12" side rods, Shibuya Ultima Sight


----------



## stilllernin (Aug 23, 2006)

Traded in the XLR8 for a Triax. 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Edit: Hoyt Helix and Bowtech SR6.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## saracenob13 (Apr 19, 2019)

Mathews No Cam HTR


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

Bowtech SR6


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

CT3 50 lbs









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1fast20xd (Nov 9, 2014)

I shot every brand but just something about bowtech i shoot there bows better.


----------



## josh4424 (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm using a 2017 Matthew's chill r 70 pound bow with IQ site.


----------



## moonshinespaz1 (Mar 29, 2019)

Shooting an Athens Accomplice 34 right now. About to be getting a Prime Centergy.

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcejoe (Feb 17, 2019)

Prime impact


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rene291 (Jul 24, 2015)

txdb said:


> I'm interested in what bow everyone's using.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X410.FG using Tapatalk


2018 PSE Carbon Stealth EF


----------



## LIONhunt64 (Mar 10, 2019)

Elite Ritual


----------



## southern.draw (Mar 12, 2019)

Obsession Fixation 7XP


----------



## Evincen3 (Sep 1, 2013)

PSR black widow 50#


----------



## lw49946 (Apr 22, 2019)

Mathews No Cam HTR


----------



## Netman (Apr 19, 2019)

Ben Pearson Diamondback (for now) also been known to carry a old Jim Brackenberry recurve.


----------



## Burns92 (Apr 11, 2019)

2018 Hoyt Powermax


----------



## bionicman (May 8, 2019)

Love the older Hoyt bows such as Medalist, Meridian, and Tracer. I do prefer the wood laminated bows, and also they are longer.


----------



## cubcadet (May 1, 2019)

Bowtech Realm


----------



## 1960-v35pilot (Apr 19, 2019)

Wow, you folks have a lot of high tech equipment, I just keep it simple. My bows are a 1962, pewter button Bear Kodiak 60", 45#, Flipper rest, beaver balls, & string loop, and, a 2017 Bear Threat, stock out of the box, 55#. The Kodiak is beautiful, and the Threat is fast and accurate. Elk, deer, antelope, and maybe a moose are what I hunt, and have fun times with friends at the ranges and in the woods. Very very coooollll.


----------



## BowMountainRoad (May 7, 2019)

Samick Sage


----------



## BowMountainRoad (May 7, 2019)

But that's why I am trying to hit the 20 post mark and get on the hunt for a new one.


----------



## Spartan1718 (Aug 1, 2018)

2016 Elite Victory 37
2018 Elite Ritual 33


----------



## Red Fever (Aug 28, 2011)

Mathews Halon 6 this past hunting season. Still have my Mathews Switchback XT. Will never get rid of this bow.


----------



## toddm1987 (Oct 15, 2018)

Mathews Traverse


----------



## sleevefulloface (Apr 22, 2019)

Hoyt RX1.


----------



## AngelArchery (Jan 17, 2019)

Bear, Hoyt, New breed Frankenbow 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

The Supras


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caseychurch313 (Feb 10, 2019)

My first bow was a Diamond Edge SB-1 and now I have a 2019 Elite Ritual 30!


----------



## amlb (Feb 5, 2016)

Drenalin


----------



## hypernewbie (May 8, 2019)

PSE Stinger X


----------



## n8saki (Aug 31, 2018)

Hoyt RX3 Ultra


----------



## shark5446 (Aug 20, 2006)

2007 Bowtech Allegiance but have the itch for something new

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techmanil (Aug 7, 2018)

Obsession M7Z


----------



## WECoyote (Apr 17, 2019)

2013 Hoyt Pro Comp Elite XL


----------



## mrdices (May 11, 2019)

Currently a very bad no name bow. On the mail WNS Motive with Motive limbs.


----------



## IceWolf (May 13, 2019)

Hoyt Prevail 37, svx cam.


----------



## teerey16 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hoyt RX-1 Ultra
Mathews Halon 32


----------



## eoj823 (Jul 25, 2016)

Elite impulse 31 & 34 for 3D


----------



## flaboy18 (Jul 2, 2018)

I started with a Bear Charge Ready-to-hunt package that Used from 2009 to 2017. I made the switch to the Hoyt Nitrum Turbo last year and I fell in love with it.


----------



## Jwilken808 (May 14, 2019)

Matthew's Traverse


----------



## Httex (Mar 30, 2016)

Matthews Halon X


----------



## Jwilken808 (May 14, 2019)

sweet bow wish would have never gone to a newer bow


----------



## Rocky2242 (Dec 19, 2018)

Hoyt Defiant 34


----------



## wlchautomotive (May 15, 2019)

Mathews Heli M


----------



## SlikSwikMR5 (Apr 19, 2019)

Mathews Halon 32 6


----------



## flycasual (Feb 12, 2019)

Xpedition Xplorer SS 70#


----------



## 1ton0fun (Jan 14, 2008)

Hoyt RX-1 verde
Hoyt prevail 60 lbs harvest brown


----------



## stevetkd82 (Dec 25, 2016)

Prime CT3


----------



## billyxt (Feb 2, 2006)

Elite V37


----------



## cwmoss (May 17, 2019)

Hoyt was the only brand I ever shot.


----------



## dcarlisle (Dec 23, 2011)

Mathews Z9


----------



## wgluv2hunt (Mar 12, 2019)

Mathews MQ-32 and I’m finally replacing it with a Mathews Vertix at the end of this month. I’ve personally never been able to shoot any other brand quite as well.


----------



## Stepsez (Apr 21, 2019)

1.Vertix
2.Drenalin


----------



## SoddenSlimeball (Jan 20, 2019)

Wiawis Nano TFT w/ mystery limbs


----------



## h8w8in_187 (Feb 7, 2019)

Xpedition Xplorer SS at 56 lbs 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HunterGay (Feb 18, 2018)

Elite Impulse 34 and I love it!


----------



## shilo2 (Mar 24, 2019)

hoyt podium x 40


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 19, 2004)

Not sure if I posted in this thread already, but:

eZ7 and Switchback XT. I love my old, slow, but smooth single cams


----------



## njohnson6 (Mar 6, 2009)

APA Mamba 38XR


----------



## leveralone (Jan 23, 2010)

Reign 6


----------



## mathews3 (Jun 25, 2017)

A couple of Athens bows


----------



## Freakball (Apr 9, 2019)

Defiant 34


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freakball (Apr 9, 2019)

njohnson6 said:


> APA Mamba 38XR


U got a pic?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peacemakr45 (Feb 18, 2019)

Currently shooting a 1977 Jennings set at 43 lbs, 30% let off. The 1982 PSE Laser Magnum I have is set for 50 lbs (also 30% let off) and currently a bit overbowed for me until I redevelop the muscles again. I stopped shooting in 2007 due to work and life getting in the way and then had a quintuple bypass in 2014.


----------



## land4955 (Jun 26, 2011)

Bow tech Experence


----------



## bbell00 (Dec 1, 2009)

PSE Omen Pro until today just bought a Mission Switch this morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasinTails27 (Nov 7, 2016)

Mathews Halon 32-6


----------



## Poppahunts (Jan 24, 2016)

Hoyt


----------



## Kroach (May 18, 2019)

Bear Authority


----------



## falconrods (Dec 10, 2018)

hoyt carbon element


----------



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

Obsession FX6

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X304F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ihgodfather (May 16, 2019)

I purchased a Prime, wait for shop to call from setting it up


----------



## FriskyDingo (Sep 19, 2013)

I shoot a Halon 32 that I picked up from a user on here a couple years back.


----------



## aaronfoss (Oct 22, 2013)

08 Bowtech General. I love it, but am getting the itch to try something new just to see if I'm missing out.


----------



## Lanesdad (Sep 5, 2010)

Ben Pearson Colt and Javelina


----------



## Dawgmary (Apr 8, 2016)

Bowtech Boss


----------



## JRICHJ (Feb 10, 2009)

Mathews Halon 32


----------



## the_super_rad (May 12, 2019)

2016 Hoyt Defiant #60 with Premium Custom First Strings


----------



## bangerb (Jul 16, 2018)

2017 Mathews TRG 7.


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

RX1

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SlikSwikMR5 (Apr 19, 2019)

Mathews Halon 32
Mathews MR5


----------



## Grizzly_56 (Jan 6, 2016)

Rx3


----------



## mlpayne9367 (Mar 1, 2018)

Hunting bow is a Triax.
Shooting bow is a Halon X.


----------



## spear0 (May 10, 2018)

2017 Hoyt carbon defiant 34 with 80# limbs. This beast is so light and so quiet.


----------



## OK Cowboy (Jul 16, 2015)

Myself: Bowtech Carbon Icon, 30in 70lb, 392gr 340 29"spine arrows
Samick Sage recurve with both #50 and #60 lb limbs and 30" DL, so add 4 lbs to dw

16 year old daughter: Bear Cruzer 26 DL, 35# DW, 362 gr 500 spine 28" arrows (i am sure she can up her draw weight before deer season.)
14 yr old son: Bear Cruzer 26 DL, 48-51# DW, 362 gr 500 spine 28" arrows (His draw weight and DL may change before deer season. Thinking of upgrading his sight to Trophy Ridge React H4.)
Wife: Diamond Infiinity Edge Pro: 24 DL, 31# DW, 25" 500 spine arorows.
"


----------



## NateSchuessler (May 25, 2019)

Not sure the year but Diamond Outlaw


----------



## USPSABM (Jul 26, 2019)

Mathews Monster XLR8 and a Prime Logic CT9


----------



## tannerbyers564 (Jan 8, 2019)

Mathews Halon 7 haven't found anything else to truly blow shirt tell up yet


----------



## lhull (Oct 15, 2019)

I just got an elite energy 35 yesterday, so that is what I will be shooting for a while until I can afford a mathews trx 36 or 40.


----------



## BlackSunshyne (Sep 27, 2012)

Pretty much just my Vertix these days.


----------



## AnderlW (Nov 18, 2014)

Bowtech Reckoning. Almost entirely 3D but i try spot shooting too


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

2017 Hoyt Carbon Defiant and a 2013 Hoyt Charger, Both 29/60. Actually prefer the Charger and it is 1/4# lighter than the CD. CD is for sale.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

2012 quest primal
2013 PSE DNA


----------



## _Bocephus_ (Apr 9, 2019)

Prime CT5


----------



## mn.moose (Feb 11, 2013)

Gearhead T24 and a B40


----------



## Bris1969 (Nov 12, 2017)

Mathews HTR


----------



## Poorboy1979 (Aug 25, 2016)

Hoyt helix storm


----------



## coats12 (Oct 29, 2017)

Bear BR33


----------



## Peedy Wheels (Jan 16, 2016)

Currently loving the Vertix.

Will be shooting most likely the 2020 TXR 31.5... Nov 12.


----------



## Machine249 (Sep 22, 2019)

Mathews Chill X. First Mathews bow for me, loving the smooth draw and solid back wall.


----------



## 79F150 (Sep 26, 2019)

09 Hoyt Powerhawk haven’t felt the need to upgrade.


----------



## kodiak06 (Jan 17, 2017)

72# Prodigy 
61# Prodigy


----------



## Johnny6696 (Sep 6, 2019)

Hoyt epik with ns-g limbs


----------



## Talfalfa33 (Sep 24, 2019)

I have three at the moment, primary is a 2003 Hoyt Havoctech set at #65 draw, then the second that I shoot is a home built #55 draw long bow with maple and fiberglass limbs on a Purple Heart riser, then third I shoot an older 80’s model #45 draw Bear recurve.


----------



## Thomas Rey (Feb 23, 2015)

Pse evoke 31, 78lbs

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas Rey (Feb 23, 2015)

Pse evoke 31

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sbordr540 (Aug 17, 2019)

Bowtech Carbon Icon and now a Bowtech SR6.


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

Elite Impulse 34









Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


----------



## leveralone (Jan 23, 2010)

Reign


----------



## Sobrbiker (Oct 3, 2019)

2017 Elite Tempo


----------



## SCRA66 (Oct 1, 2018)

Darton Maverick 2


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

It was Halon X Comp just untill yesterday.
Built to hunting bow after replaced as 3D bow with Reckoning.

Been shooting target with my Reckoning now bit over 2 months and I do shoot better scores than ever.
Suits me well..
And I got 2nd in IFAA 3D standard round nationals with it.









When USPS get it's job done, my hunting bow will be RealmX.
Nice trade from classifieds for my X Comp..


----------



## Mcameron07 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hoyt Faktor 30!


----------



## brent.parker (Sep 25, 2019)

Hoyt Defiant 34


----------



## holmes0412 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hopefully a new Bowtech soon!


----------



## Moemoney (Jan 4, 2013)

Old guy, still shooting the original Mathews Monster 65#


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

The Best PSE


----------



## wvminer (Oct 29, 2008)

Mathews trx 36


----------



## WWDIII (Feb 15, 2008)

PSE, Xpedition, Obsession and have an Athens in the mail.

None of which I have time to shoot much, this thing called work seems to get in the way. I have a great plan......RETIRE!!!


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

Camp said:


> The Best PSE


Which PSE is best?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sbordr540 (Aug 17, 2019)

Bowtech Carbon Icon and Bowtech SR6


----------



## scott cooper (Nov 2, 2006)

2017 Bowtech Boss 30" draw


----------



## Busterbrown (Oct 21, 2019)

Elite tempo


----------



## auzdin (Jan 5, 2014)

Nitrum 34


----------



## joshleid26 (Oct 22, 2019)

Hoyt hyperforce 70lb


----------



## Wisdom_23 (Oct 22, 2019)

Bear Arena 30 70#. Will be getting an Elite Energy 35 70# in the next couple days. Only shot one one time but it was the smothest bow i have ever shot.


----------



## zakhimself2004 (Oct 22, 2019)

Switchback XT


----------



## bryanr (Sep 30, 2015)

Mathews Halon


----------



## The_Jerkman (Oct 21, 2019)

2013 Elite Hunter

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## DroptineDylan (Jul 7, 2018)

mathews triax


----------



## crookwdquad (Oct 3, 2019)

Mathews Traverse, 30.5" draw with 70# weight. It smokes my 500 grain GT 250's at 283 fps, quiet as a mouse.


----------



## Mondakfisher (Aug 20, 2019)

Quest amp


----------



## Paf262 (Sep 1, 2017)

Apa Mamba 34TF and sometimes my Elite Enlist


----------



## Doman (Mar 17, 2019)

RealmX


----------



## lavatan (Aug 20, 2019)

Diamond Edge SB-1
Trophy Ridge Fix Five Pin Sight
QAD Ultra Rest


----------



## DrewFS (Dec 15, 2015)

I shoot two Obsession Defcon M7's. One is 65#, one 70#. Set ups are identical and I shoot the same arrows from both.


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

brianmac said:


> SR6 for me. My first bowtech in 20 years of shooting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi...interesting. Have heard so many good things about the SR6 that I bought one. Have been on with Bowtech for ages it seems...owned well over 50 of them dating back into the early 2000's. Started with the 82nd, 101st, D340, Captain, Sentinel....and then onto the experience, insanity, insanity CPXL, RPM360, Invasion, BTX 28, BTX 31, Reign 6 and 7, Fanatics 1,2, and 3, Reckoning (s) x2, and now and SR6....wow...serious problem here. Cheers!
Fred


----------



## gce (Oct 24, 2019)

lavatan said:


> Diamond Edge SB-1
> Trophy Ridge Fix Five Pin Sight
> QAD Ultra Rest


How do you feel about the Diamond Edge SB-1? Any truth to the _mushy back wall_ talk?


----------



## lavatan (Aug 20, 2019)

It’s a little mushy but once you get used to it it’s easy to mitigate. This is the first bow I’ve owned so I don’t have a basis for comparison but I can shoot good groups with it and the arrow almost always goes where I want. I think thats my own shortcomings though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gce (Oct 24, 2019)

lavatan said:


> It’s a little mushy but once you get used to it it’s easy to mitigate. This is the first bow I’ve owned so I don’t have a basis for comparison but I can shoot good groups with it and the arrow almost always goes where I want. I think thats my own shortcomings though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool, thanks for the info. I'm currently debating the whether it's worth it to jump from the 300-400 price range to 500-600 for my first bow. Like you said, I imagine I'll be the limiting factor for quite awhile


----------



## Strasburg (Oct 24, 2019)

Hoyt Trykon, I know an oldie

Also GameMaster recurve


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

2016 PSE Carbon Air


----------



## Lobama (Oct 22, 2019)

Matthew's Craze II, small ATA so good for stalking. Not the fastest fps though.


----------



## phibrybout (Jan 6, 2009)

2008 Bowtech Commander


----------



## Mattuz93 (Jul 23, 2013)

Totally lost Mathews Creed & Ravin R20 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## San Antonio FJ (Sep 24, 2018)

2017 Elite Option 6


----------



## mmiela (Feb 22, 2010)

Prime Rize, Elite GT500. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rtripe (Sep 9, 2014)

Mission Blaze


----------



## B.Rich108 (Feb 3, 2019)

Mathews Triax


----------



## Droofe (Jun 3, 2019)

2019 Traverse


----------



## fred_Bump (Jul 4, 2011)

2009 Bowtech Admiral


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pintail76 (Oct 6, 2017)

Bowtech reign 7


----------



## DocHolliday84 (Jul 21, 2012)

Gt500 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reynolds302 (Oct 22, 2019)

Mathews HTR

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## peihengc (Nov 15, 2018)

Prime Centergy X1


----------



## Prov1x (Oct 16, 2019)

Mathews Tactic


----------



## Hunarcher (Dec 3, 2006)

Hoyt Ultraelite 2007 XT2000


----------



## stimyb (Jul 31, 2012)

Currently tinkering around with a Hoyt RX-1 Ultra in buckskin. Bought it off of a lad on here after searching what seemed ages for that setup.


----------



## DBTN (Oct 30, 2019)

Tradtech Titan III 19" riser with Tradtech limbs for two years now.


----------



## Jusman (Sep 9, 2019)

2018 Elite Enlist @ 60# w/ 28in draw. I was pleasantly surprised with how smooth the draw was, as well as how good the let off felt.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Bowtech SR6


----------



## Jourdan (Sep 21, 2019)

Right now I’m borrowing my dads ode ferocity while I decide what to buy.


----------



## SBOregon (Sep 1, 2019)

1989 Oneida Eagle
and 
Mathews Vertix


----------



## Pmcaddis (Mar 30, 2019)

Hoyt Spyder


----------



## manofthenorth2 (Mar 3, 2016)

2011 Mathews z7 Magnum, when your bow becomes an extension of you and fulfils everything you ask of it... why change


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

Hoyt Prevail 37 X3 silver, Hoyt Prevail 37 SVX blue, and Hoyt Pro Comp 37 GTX. All 65% Let Off.









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HJOutdoors (Jan 19, 2017)

I shoot and have shot a Hoyt Nitrum 30 since it was released. I absolutely love it. It shoots fast, and is very smooth and accurate. I’m primarily a whitetail hunter and hunt out of stands. Also some ground blinds and it being a shorter ATA bow, it’s nice


----------



## HJOutdoors (Jan 19, 2017)

Also, my buddy has a Mathews Halon 6 that is super smooth


----------



## 270BBD (Apr 5, 2019)

Bowtech tribute


----------



## 270BBD (Apr 5, 2019)

Son Hoyt Rx3 turbo


----------



## 270BBD (Apr 5, 2019)

Daughter- getting her first bow this winter. Maybe for Christmas- undecided


----------



## EthanNunnery (Nov 7, 2019)

Bowtech btx 31


----------



## sdmc530 (Oct 28, 2019)

My son and I are new to archery this year. I am using Mission RMX and my son is using a Bear Cruzer Lite


----------



## Savlaka (Nov 1, 2019)

May as well add in mine:

Bow:
PSE Chaos One HP (2013 edition of bow)
50# limbs

Arrows:
Easton Bloodline 480's
Gold tip velocity pro 500's
Gold tip ultralight 600's
Linkboy 600's


----------



## bamad (Apr 7, 2007)

Hoyt Nitrum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Papa_Critch (Jun 27, 2016)

Mathews Halon 32


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

2016 PSE Carbon Air

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ncs27 (Apr 21, 2019)

Mission MXR


----------



## kjkniepmann (Oct 31, 2019)

Diamond outlaw but getting ready for an upgrade


----------



## 850Dawg (Feb 22, 2019)

Elite E32


----------



## Tom1953 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hoyt Carbon Defiant 34.* 50# for target, 60# for hunting.

Sent from my SM-G892A using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


----------



## bbigcat (Nov 1, 2010)

Hoyt


----------



## justout (Aug 20, 2004)

Mathews Z7Extreme


----------



## featherz (Oct 24, 2019)

Hoyt RX


----------



## Rixter66 (Dec 3, 2017)

2009 PSE GX 70lb for hunting, just bought a 2012 Dominator to try out target shooting.


----------



## keithshort39 (Aug 25, 2016)

Mathews triax, 70lbs 500 grain arrow at 280 fps


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

50-60# PSE Carbon Air 34. Absolutely love this thing. Yes there are more vibe free bows but man this thing is a tack driver and I like just a little feed back on the shot. My back up is an Evolve 35 which is a sweet shooter as well.


----------



## Reece15 (Oct 21, 2019)

Diamond edge sb1


----------



## Cnc Jay (Oct 24, 2019)

A Hoyt Helix ultra @68# & 29" draw


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

Mathews Tactic
Mathews Chill R
New Breed Lycan


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Obsession K34 and a bow I built


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

Now it is BowTechs.. Reckoning for target RealmX for hunting when I get it tuned today..


----------



## Idaho_bill (Oct 26, 2019)

Oldie but goodie Martin cougar


----------



## LoganS300 (Sep 4, 2019)

Prime Logic!


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Mathews triax rs ss super sport


----------



## djroot2 (Dec 24, 2018)

xpedition xcursion 7hd


----------



## Hoodrich (Dec 15, 2018)

Hoyt ignite


----------



## SBOregon (Sep 1, 2019)

Idaho_bill said:


> Oldie but goodie Martin cougar


Martin Cougar was my first bow and used it to kill my first elk. Loved that thing.


----------



## forgrave15 (Nov 10, 2019)

2017 RH Hoyt Carbon Defiant. 31" ATA 65# limbs, 28" draw on #3 cam. 438 grain arrows. 263 fps. For sale btw... lol


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Bear Arena, 28.5 draw, 50-60#, 505gr Trophy Ridge 400 arrows with 7", 2016 aluminum shaft epoxied to the leading end to make a 23% FOC. 100gr Steel Head broadhead
I don't know the speed and dont care.


----------



## Junior454 (Nov 17, 2019)

VXR 28, Diamond Iceman


----------



## firstafence (Dec 2, 2019)

2009 PSE Dream Season GX 30/70

2012 Elite Answer 30/60


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

2014 PSE DNA
2012 Quest Primal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PCM (Nov 24, 2019)

Obsession Lethal Force II, 60# 28 1/2" draw. But I am a 27" draw and have an issue pulling 62# now so going to sell if when I find my ideal bow.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
A sweet Merlin


----------



## Kojak12 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mathews Triax ridge reaper camo . 60lb -28.5 draw


----------



## HLK96 (Nov 28, 2019)

2011 PSE bow madness XS since it was new. Looking to change soon though...


----------



## JDhuntWI (Dec 26, 2017)

Diamond Deadeye. She’s a real beaut!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NockedUp93 (Oct 27, 2019)

Hoyt Powertec XT1000

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## strando (Nov 30, 2019)

Vertex i had it four months and im selling it i do not like it.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espotts (Nov 14, 2019)

Mathews Halon 6


----------



## justout (Aug 20, 2004)

just upgraded to a Mathews VXR31.5


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

Hoyt Prevail 37s 60# SVX.









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

Vxr 28, 20'
Bowtech D350, 11'
New Breed Lycan, 15'


----------



## RobinHD (May 26, 2016)

2019 PSE Shootdown 60# navy Blue


----------



## Bowtechshootr (Dec 28, 2019)

Oldie but goodie 
Cpxl for me


----------



## Holmboy11 (Dec 27, 2019)

Bear cruiser when I got into it 2 years ago. total waste of money for an entry level bow should’ve went PSE.only got 6 months before it started falling apart. Then I went to a bear Kuma figured I’d give Bear a second chance and was not disappointed.Haven't really tried anything else.


----------



## Altx (Dec 27, 2019)

PSE Shootdoun
Junxing F185


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

PSE Supra EXT (target)
Prime Alloy - hunt


----------



## mitchellparker (Dec 12, 2019)

Xpedition Xcentric Pro 7


----------



## jrd22 (Apr 27, 2016)

Mathews No Cam HTR


----------



## Keitaboy (Aug 24, 2018)

Bowtech SR6 and Mathews Halon 32. Both 70# Thinking about offing the Halon to get something with less draw weight.


----------



## Ragin-Cajun (Jul 2, 2013)

brianmac said:


> SR6 for me. My first bowtech in 20 years of shooting.
> 
> 30+ years of shooting. ditto...


----------



## ncs27 (Apr 21, 2019)

Upgraded to a Mathew's vertix before Christmas.


----------



## johnsells1992 (Nov 11, 2019)

Mathews VXR 28


----------



## Huntn503 (Dec 30, 2018)

Hoyt Helix @ 70lbs


----------



## mitchsto17 (Jan 17, 2019)

Elite Ritual 35


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Discipline12 $ (Mar 2, 2018)

Bowtech reckoning and yes it's my hunting bow


----------



## So. Il hunter (Oct 12, 2019)

Mathews Traverse


----------



## gogol1ga (Jul 20, 2010)

Mathews Z7


----------



## juanma666 (Mar 5, 2011)

Mathews McPherson series MR7.

View attachment 7025877


----------



## huntfishchad (Mar 12, 2017)

Pse evoke 35 ec


----------



## Coldbore_13 (Dec 28, 2019)

Mathews Traverse. I have a long draw (31.5”) so my options are limited. Want to try out a Hoyt Ultra but for some reason my bow shop aren’t all that hype on Hoyts even though the sell them and feel there are better bows for the money.


----------



## Dhodgekin (Dec 15, 2019)

I shoot a obsession fixation 6m nice bow


----------



## prohunter (Aug 15, 2004)

Mathews Traverse
And
Mathews Triax


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Usmc0861 (Oct 10, 2019)

Sr6


----------



## MathewsOnly1999 (Nov 21, 2019)

Just got the Mathews VXR ordered.


----------



## FBrit (Aug 31, 2018)

Diamond infinite edge with a few bells and whistles on it.....









Sent from my SNE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bphilli (Jan 17, 2019)

just sold tx-5 and ordered the vxr 31.5 last month hopefully its here soon!


----------



## leveralone (Jan 23, 2010)

Reign 6


----------



## dstaaden (Oct 6, 2019)

Helix ultra 65/30 #2 cam. Great drawing and shooting bow. A little on the slow side for my liking though.


----------



## Hibiscus (May 22, 2018)

Elite Impression.


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

2012 Hoyt Alpha Elite


----------



## cjsportsman (Sep 14, 2005)

2018 Bear Kuma









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## texasag2007 (Dec 31, 2019)

Bowtech Guardian at 70#


----------



## Cnc Jay (Oct 24, 2019)

Hoyt Helix ultra, it's the one on the right


----------



## burls (Jan 15, 2008)

Didn't think i would be shooting 2 of these but they are really good and a great price....*Bowtech Specialist II*. Not a bunch of overpriced Tech...Good old dual cam that shoots great. One for 3D and one for field. This Bow really surprised me.


----------



## nimrodhunter (Jul 22, 2017)

Bear agenda 7

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Mathews Vertix as my Primary have a few others that still sit around and get shot occasionally.


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

In sig below


----------



## mscott327 (Nov 21, 2019)

Hoyt Double XL


----------



## Mikeli_77 (Nov 15, 2019)

Mathew's no cam HTR. Also have a PSE Stinger but the no cam is my new go to shooter


----------



## jlm81 (Sep 25, 2011)

Elite E32


----------



## Pianalto.j (Aug 5, 2015)

Diamond core


----------



## fireshot 17 (Dec 15, 2017)

Still shooting my Bowtech Guardian at 62 lbs. Old but smooth and quiet.


----------



## Catfiahmafia (Feb 4, 2019)

Mathews triax


----------



## samhel (Dec 31, 2010)

The old trusty halon32. I just can’t find a reason to upgrade, as much as I may want to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkbroyl (Oct 1, 2016)

Mathews Halon 32 7


----------



## SnakePlissken88 (Jul 18, 2019)

Prime Logic CT5


----------



## Dehoyt (Aug 31, 2011)

Hoyt Katera.


----------



## BowhntrOma (Jul 27, 2006)

Bowtech Captain from 2009. Still shoots great and is very quiet.


----------



## Quiggly Quiggly (Oct 6, 2014)

Still using my 2015 Quest Drive.


----------



## landy2400 (Jan 1, 2020)

Just picked up a older Elite im going to set up


----------



## skeeter0428 (Aug 26, 2010)

I currently shoot a Mathews drenalin but just ordered a Mathews vxr 28


----------



## pmanning (Jan 3, 2020)

Hoyt carbon element. Thinking about getting something else though.


----------



## AlaskaXMan (May 19, 2015)

All listed in my signature...but mostly the NBA ETX35 and the BT Sentinal


----------



## Threeyellowlabs (Jan 3, 2020)

Hoyt RX3 Ultra, Hoyt Helix Ultra and Hoyt Prevail


----------



## carl3586 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hoyt Prevail 37
Elite Echelon 39


----------



## FBrit (Aug 31, 2018)

Just taken delivery of a new Bowtech Realm SR6! now I have to save up for all the bells and whistles to bolt onto it. 

Sent from my SNE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morel hunter (Jul 15, 2016)

Hoyt Carbon Matrix


----------



## Busterbrown (Oct 21, 2019)

Elite tempo


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 22, 2008)

PSE Freak and PSE Evolve


----------



## tj hankinson (Jun 27, 2019)

Hunting: mathews vxr 31.5
Indoors: Mathews trx 40
3D: Mathews trx 36
Field. Mathews halon x comp
50 meters. Trx 40(the same one as indoor


----------



## ackies95 (Jan 2, 2020)

I was shooting a nitrum 34 for target and halon 6 for hunting, but got an rx-3 and will likely ditch both of them and use my rx3 for both now


----------



## _PR_ (Dec 27, 2019)

Hoyt Powermax and Matthews Switchback, but looking for something else


----------



## woodman22 (Jan 3, 2020)

I've been shooting a Bear Truth but just got a new Bowtech Realm SS that I'm excited to use.


----------



## Sundowner1 (Dec 2, 2018)

Elite Victory


----------



## BackvalleyJBT (Nov 13, 2015)

Elite Ritual 30


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anderd01 (Apr 18, 2018)

Rx-4


----------



## tim_dawg22 (Nov 25, 2015)

PSE Evolve 31


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OutIn (Jan 9, 2020)

New to archery, looking for mine now.


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

Mathews Vertix


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunts one (Feb 5, 2012)

Elite Ritual 30


----------



## wesleyselby (Jan 19, 2011)

Hoyt Carbon Defiant


----------



## rhino8888 (Jan 9, 2020)

Got an old Martin Firecat


----------



## rhino8888 (Jan 9, 2020)

Need a new one


----------



## rslscobra (Jan 23, 2006)

APA Mamba 33


----------



## olecountry (May 6, 2009)

Z7 Extreme Tactical


----------



## catchkook (Dec 7, 2019)

Hoyt RX-1 and a Bowtech Fanatic 3.0


----------



## Jermansin (Dec 27, 2014)

Trx 38


----------



## alexandraB (Jan 9, 2020)

Elite Spirit


----------



## B-Ice (Jun 25, 2010)

Mathews VXR 31.5


----------



## Ruben 1969 (Feb 10, 2017)

Xpedite & Evoke 35


----------



## nickam9 (Jan 10, 2020)

Starter bow: Diamond Infinite Edge

It's good to see what bows others prefer; I want to upgrade to a mid-range bow in a year or so.


----------



## Rambow_ (May 26, 2013)

Mathews Triax


----------



## jhiggs1216 (Nov 7, 2018)

I have a PSE Carbon Air and a Mathews Z3.


----------



## kearneyhill (Aug 31, 2014)

Sig says it all


----------



## SpongeTodd (May 4, 2013)

Mathews Monster Chill.


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

BT Reign 6, Hoyt Hyperforce 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent10 (Jan 19, 2015)

Quest Thrive at 55#.


----------



## msuff00 (Mar 22, 2012)

pse bowmadness xs


----------



## Hoytbow88 (Jun 16, 2018)

Just gotta new hoyt* helix ultra i

Sent from my SM-G960U using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## 27:3 Archery (Sep 28, 2017)

I am currently shooting a Hoyt Nitrum 34 for my hunting set up and a Hoyt Pro Edge Elite for my Field Archery set up. They have the same cams and practically the same feel when in full draw. I will be moving over to the PSE Nock On series as they become available!!

Rob Bogin
27:3Archery on IG
Conejo Valley Archery Club
Simi Valley CA


----------



## Preacherman2017 (Jan 13, 2020)

Getting back into archery as we speak after shooting all the different ones at ATA the bug bit me again. Looking at getting a Bear Kuma.


----------



## upchurch_k (Jan 13, 2020)

Cabelas Insurgent, i.e. a re-branded Bear Marshall.


----------



## Tonye48 (Jan 13, 2020)

Mathews Triax


----------



## PDPete (Nov 5, 2014)

Mathews VXR 28

Quite the step-up from the old Monster M7


----------



## Goldensombrero (Jan 13, 2020)

Hoyt Podium and my hunting rigs an old Carbon Spyder


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

Pse full throttle 70# 30 inch but just built a destroyer 350 with 75# barnsdales that's a little over 30.5" haven't shot it much but I like it so far. And an obsession hb 33 70# hard to put that one down.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ThisIsMyHandle (Dec 10, 2019)

Hoyt powermax


----------



## wrobo61 (Dec 18, 2013)

Bowtech - Realm X
Experience
Destroyer 350
CPXL


----------



## burrell99 (Nov 10, 2012)

Mathews Traverse
Elite Synergy


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Bowtech sr6


----------



## spoonbill82 (Mar 26, 2018)

Bowtech Carbon Icon


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 13, 2020)

Obsession def con 7


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm shooting a mathews no cam,z7extrene,mathews switchback xt,and a vertix.


----------



## Papa_Critch (Jun 27, 2016)

Mathews Halon 32


----------



## dmattingly (Jul 29, 2019)

current hunting bow is Bear BR33, my daughter has an Elite Spirit. I'm not brand loyal so I have no idea what brand it will be but probably going to be looking to get into a target setup before to long. soon as I get a chance to shoot a few and figure out what I like.


----------



## Mcbride34 (Jan 9, 2020)

PSE surge just retired it currently looking to upgrade


----------



## joshlon9 (Jul 10, 2019)

Realm and Realm X


----------



## Swackster (Oct 14, 2014)

z-7 extreme


----------



## LONG RANGE (Sep 3, 2014)

Bowtech insanity cpx
Elite energy 32


----------



## DEVIAT3D (Jan 13, 2020)

PSE Evolve 28


----------



## andrewasmith (Dec 23, 2019)

2015 Hoyt Charger. My second bow. Started with a 2016 Bear Marshal. Will be looking for another upgrade soon.


----------



## B-ski (Jun 4, 2019)

Elite Ritual 30


----------



## Pace1123 (Jan 11, 2020)

It’s nice to see what the experts shoot.


----------



## OldFidd (Dec 5, 2019)

Halon 32-6.


----------



## whippedcream (Jan 18, 2010)

Both a few years old. Carbon spyder fox which has just been an absolute joy to shoot and killer for me. And a PSE Carbon Air with evolve cams. Only had it a couple months. Really like shooting it in the basement so far. Once I feel super comfortable with it I’ll probably use it for the TAC shoot in VT this spring.


----------



## Carpitol murder (Aug 18, 2015)

Triax


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

Carpitol murder said:


> Triax


Reign 6 and Hyperforce 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearbrian (Sep 9, 2016)

Bear anarchy HC and bear kuma


----------



## Stickhead31 (Sep 25, 2019)

Prime CT3 @27.5DL


----------



## pamindel (Sep 11, 2019)

2016 Mathews Halon 32 6 switched to it from an 09 Bowtech Sentinel.. night and day difference.


----------



## Diamondback (Feb 13, 2019)

Hunting bows I shoot:

Parker Wildfire XP - wood grips - slow, but easiest, smoothest draw cycle, and strings last forever. 

Diamond Black Ice - quiet, and smooth hunting bow. A step up from the Wildfire.

Mission Venture & Ballistic - Mission Bows - best kept secret out there in hunting bows. 

Mathews Switchback XT and Z7 - Hunting classics.


----------



## supermonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

Bowtech Tribute


----------



## Skun (Jan 17, 2020)

Bowtech SR6


----------



## sfryer (Jan 18, 2016)

Halon


----------



## joelsuff (Jan 21, 2020)

Brand new Mathews VXR 31.5


----------



## gpgriff55 (Jan 15, 2012)

Currently shooting a Hoyt Vector 32 with a Bowtech Reckoning on order


----------



## mr.glass (Jan 23, 2020)

Bear Game Over, time to upgrade.


----------



## johnsells1992 (Nov 11, 2019)

VXR 28 and elite ritual 30


----------



## BackvalleyJBT (Nov 13, 2015)

Elite ritual 30


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impulse819 (Jan 16, 2020)

PSE Supra EXT. Loving it!


----------



## RAzZin (May 7, 2019)

WinWin ATX riser + NS-W limbs


----------



## RT75 (Jan 20, 2020)

I have a Hoyt Helix RH, but just ordered a Mathews VXR LH as I have given up on shooting RH. Im left eye dominate but just could not over come it.


----------



## jesse cales (Mar 4, 2014)

nitrum 30.


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

2005 bowtech old glory
2015 pse full throttle
Obsession hb33
Bowtech destroyer 350
Elite pulse. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## outnabout90 (Oct 15, 2019)

Mathews VXR 31.5
Elite Hunter


----------



## WesleyM (Jul 8, 2019)

Custom machined recurve I made, setup with 38lb Samick Extreme limbs.

Elite Enlist (My first Compound).


----------



## tenzinwangdi11 (Jun 26, 2020)

27:3 Archery said:


> I am currently shooting a Hoyt Nitrum 34 for my hunting set up and a Hoyt Pro Edge Elite for my Field Archery set up. They have the same cams and practically the same feel when in full draw. I will be moving over to the PSE Nock On series as they become available!!
> 
> Rob Bogin
> 27:3Archery on IG
> ...


Are you planning to let go Hoyt pro edge elite?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Clay (Jun 1, 2018)

Bowtech RPM 360 with Victory RIP Elite. 29” draw, #70 shooting 327fps


----------



## Abdiel777 (Nov 18, 2010)

Mathews Monster MR6


----------



## SSTL (Oct 6, 2019)

Hoyt RX3


----------



## SSTL (Oct 6, 2019)

Also have Bear Mauler as back-up bow.


----------



## Gumbeaux (Aug 7, 2011)

z7 extreme, can't come up with a good enough reason to buy a new one.... although that VXR 28 is mighty tempting


----------



## t morg (Dec 22, 2002)

Mathews MQ1
Mathews. Traverse


----------



## AndrewB13 (Jun 26, 2020)

Mathews 28” VXR


----------



## Mindful (Sep 6, 2017)

Mathews Halon 32/6 Tack Driver & Mathews Switchback for my backup.


----------



## Charles0819 (Feb 6, 2020)

PSE Ferocity 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Mago (May 21, 2020)

Mathews Triax and Bear Lights out


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

2018 Bowtech Realm X


----------



## leannejason (Jan 27, 2017)

Pse evo nxt 33


----------



## midwestbowhunt (Feb 16, 2011)

I’m still shooting my 2017 Halon 32. 

There have been some bows that have caught my interest the last couple of years, but I just can’t find a good enough reason to switch.


----------



## reelsnow (Sep 5, 2014)

Shooting 4 by three different companies but my newest old bow is an Obsession Knightmare. Pleasantly surprised it's a shooter.👍


----------



## HoytHunterRX3 (May 18, 2019)

RX-3 and RX-4


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

Mathews VXR 31.5 now........


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

Elite Victory x at the moment.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaan9 (Feb 11, 2020)

Bowtech Carbon Icon and a Martin Scepter V


----------



## witelyter (May 7, 2020)

Mathews Conquest 4
Mathews Apex 8
---> Waiting on cam for Mathews Conquest Triumph


----------



## Hunter60952 (May 23, 2018)

Bowtech reckoning and pse evoke 35


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

Xtreme


----------



## Wncdeerhunter (Aug 21, 2007)

PSE Axe 7


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Just got this together..Monster mr6 with traverse cams









Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## BD150 (Jan 21, 2007)

Mathews VXR 31.5
Hoyt Defiant Bone Collector 
Mathews NoCam HTR


----------



## Nevets1965 (May 30, 2020)

shooting a Mathews Drenalin LD apex single pin sight, quad HDX drop away rest no peep sight and shooting it with fingers


----------



## ForestPhantom (Aug 22, 2007)

Elite synergy - built to hunt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rutman69 (Sep 16, 2012)

Mathews vxr 31.5
Mathews vxr28 
Hoyt rx3 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jltyler (May 23, 2020)

PSE EVO 35


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browney5er (Jan 14, 2013)

Pse evo max


----------



## sportsman94 (Oct 1, 2015)

2015 Obsession Evolution


----------



## Kukui (Jun 7, 2020)

Southwest Archery 50# Scorpion longbow.


----------



## JSTTH5US (Dec 12, 2012)

Hoyt Rx series!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Commfishmtk (Oct 11, 2013)

Pse evo 33 but eyeing up a vxr!


----------



## SRR (Feb 8, 2009)

Ct 5, ct 9.


----------



## dosterman95 (Mar 19, 2020)

elite valor


----------



## DJC_ (Jun 19, 2020)

Hoyt Carbon Spyder FX


----------



## Flint Hunter (Mar 30, 2020)

Mathews vxr 31.5
Mathews Triax


----------



## Tom1953 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hoyt Carbon Defiant 34, PSE Supra Focus, Bowtech Reckoning.** The Carbon Defiant is my favorite hunting bow and the other two are great bows for shooting target.* Love those carbon risers for November hunts.

Sent from my SM-G892A using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

Just picked up a Bowtech Eva Shockey and a Diamond Carbon Knockout. Still trying to figure out which I like the best.


----------



## kyogie (Mar 27, 2017)

Last bow was a Bear Arena 34. Really liked it...sad I sold


----------



## jpaulsonmorgan (Jun 17, 2018)

Halon!


----------



## kyle_kuykendall (Jun 29, 2020)

Hoyt Double XL


----------



## Mrobley066 (Sep 21, 2017)

Halon 32


----------



## lonehara (Feb 10, 2006)

Xpedition xplorer ss


----------



## m1189jd (Jun 2, 2020)

An old Browning compound bow. It shoots nicely and I've really been honing it in recently. Looking to upgrade soon.


----------



## jujigatame (Feb 28, 2010)

2019 Bowtech Reckoning 35


----------



## clay target guy (May 29, 2017)

Pse


----------



## Robbinsvxr (Jun 21, 2020)

Vxr 28


----------



## ThisIsMyHandle (Dec 10, 2019)

Vertix 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cruzgarcia7 (Mar 6, 2017)

Vertix, back up is VXR28


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rangle (Mar 11, 2018)

Reckoning 35


----------



## Amcnew (Jun 29, 2020)

Hoyt Alphamax 32


----------



## Alien Archery (Nov 1, 2015)

Chill X


----------



## alanbledsoe (Sep 24, 2019)

Hoyt Faktor 30


----------



## Shartl (Jun 11, 2020)

Legecy


----------



## Bigpopa32 (Jan 25, 2020)

Bowtech convergence


----------



## tmfisher57 (Jun 30, 2020)

Bowtech Carbon Icon


----------



## Dbolick (Mar 27, 2020)

elite ritual 35 white out edition


----------



## AndyO (Jul 1, 2020)

RX4 Alpha


----------



## ConflictDiamond (Jul 30, 2009)

Xpedition Xcursion 6.....for 2 years. Can't find a reason yet to change.....and that includes the carbon bows I love.

G


----------



## jacobsteele15 (Jan 15, 2020)

still have a mathews mission x7 ready for an upgrade for sure


----------



## dlintz (Jul 1, 2020)

Mathews Halon 6


----------



## KY KRAZEE (Aug 24, 2017)

Z7 and am hoping to upgrade soon


----------



## angelbekah4u (Jul 24, 2018)

Moxie Fearce (2 of them! One for target and one for hunting!)


----------



## jmallit (Jul 27, 2020)

Hoyt RX3 hunting and PSE NTN33 learning how to do work on a bow and possibly 3D. Picked up a Satori 17" to start learning traditional.


----------



## usernames111111 (Aug 8, 2020)

Browning Illusion generation 2, I need 60# limbs, I have 70s


----------



## usernames111111 (Aug 8, 2020)

I also have a Hoyt Game master recurve, and 3 stick bows 40#,50#and 65#


----------



## Zmwaters (Jul 13, 2018)

Mathews vertix 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Archery Talk forum - Apps on Google Play


----------



## Aihn (Sep 19, 2015)

PSE Perfrom X


----------



## TheMinusHuman (Aug 2, 2020)

Hoyt Carbon RX1 Redwrx 
28" draw
66#
Kuiu verde camo
With a trophy taker drop away, Spot Hogg Grinder 5 pin, 12" bee stinger stab with an 8"bee stinger micro hex stab offset. Shooting carbon express maxima reds, and I have Easton Axis 5mm match grade arrows. 125gr tips. And I use a Carter Evolution release.


----------



## LKwarthog (Sep 6, 2019)

Hoyt Vector 32


----------



## gibber (Apr 11, 2015)

Elite Impulse 34 [email protected]


----------



## RollTide1 (Oct 19, 2016)

Hoyt Katera


----------



## Ruben 1969 (Feb 10, 2017)

PSE 2018 Carbon Air Stealth.


----------



## Nevets1965 (May 30, 2020)

just got back into shooting a compound, shooting a Mathews Drenalin LD single pin sight drop away rest and an AAE finger tab


----------



## Glenredhawk (May 24, 2007)

Prime Black 5


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Mathews TRX38 & Traverse 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## House10M (Sep 3, 2017)

Hoyt RX-4 Alpha


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Mathews Vertix 
Mathews TRX 38
Hoyt RX4 
Elite Ritual 30

I almost never shoot the hoyt or Elite basically the Veritix is my hunting bow trx is my target now


----------



## tonner2000 (Dec 18, 2013)

I shoot an elite ritual 35


----------



## Bmxer_1us (Jul 9, 2020)

Currently a hoyt Promax but upgrading in the next week or so.


----------



## El Mago (May 21, 2020)

[QUOTE = "txdb, publicación: 1109730681, miembro: 780233"]
Estoy interesado en qué arco están usando todos.

Enviado desde mi LM-X410.FG usando Tapatalk
[/ CITAR]

Arcos triax y legión
[QUOTE = "txdb, publicación: 1109730681, miembro: 780233"]
Estoy interesado en qué arco están usando todos.

Enviado desde mi LM-X410.FG usando Tapatalk
[/CITAR]
Mathews Triax, Bear legión and Oneida aeroforce


----------



## El Mago (May 21, 2020)

[QUOTE = "txdb, publicación: 1109730681, miembro: 780233"]
Estoy interesado en qué arco están usando todos.


----------



## Bucklessyooper9 (Jul 27, 2019)

2017 elite tempo 64#


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

2013 PSE DNA


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

2013 PSE Phenom ME. I've tried quite a few and haven't been able to replace it as a do-all bow. There's definitely been better hunting bows and better target bows, but not one that handles both as well as the good ol' Phenom, and I love me some ME cams. MD cams on the last gen Phenom were close but not worth buying a new bow. For some reason I do not shoot Evolve/3B cams as well, even with low let-off mods, although I've tried a Supra Focus EM and it was definitely better for target, but not something to tote in the woods. Xpedition DLX was very close, but I could not get the holding weight to match the valley I like with the hard limb stops. Once I got it to the holding weight I like (~70-75%), it was very froggy and wanted to take off easy, causing me to pull excessively into the wall. In the end, I may just end up with two bows for two different applications, even though I don't really want to.

I've tried several other brands too, to include Mathews, Elite, Hoyt, Bowtech and others. I'm an equal opportunity fanboy and honestly do not care what's written on the riser and limbs. I always come back to PSEs for some reason, I feel they offer the best price/performance ratio, I like their grip angle and fit, and the feel of most of their cams.


----------



## BowLI (Jan 20, 2017)

Bowtech Realm SR6
Mathews Triax


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thefuzz011 (Dec 28, 2019)

Mathews Triax for hunting
Mathews TRX-38 for target (at the moment)


----------



## Sapient29 (Feb 4, 2019)

Bowtech assassin- hunting 
Diamond edge sb-1- target and now my son’s first real bow
Martin jaguar- bow fishing


----------



## bowglo (Jul 16, 2019)

vxr 28


----------



## sudweeks.mark (Jan 4, 2019)

Hoyt RX1
PSE EVO NTN 33


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

Reign 6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jltyler (May 23, 2020)

PSE nxt 35 and a vendetta


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DougInMN (Aug 16, 2020)

Bowtech Carbon Icon


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Martin maxx 33 for hunting
Martin anax 3d for target


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Elite Energy 35


----------



## msh441 (May 22, 2020)

2015 Prime ‘Ion’

2020 Prime ‘Black 3’


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

2020 Obsession Sniper SS


----------



## JakeC82 (Aug 25, 2020)

Hoyt Axius Alpha


----------



## mossihornslayer (Apr 1, 2005)

insanity


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

PSE Decree 32 for 1 more year then maybe an upgrade...lol


----------



## ButcherOutdoors (Sep 2, 2020)

Mathews VXR 31.5


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

PSE Perform-X 3D 
Hoyt Double XL
Hoyt Prevail 40
Hoyt Carbon Matrix
Prime CT9
Elite GT-500
Elite V37
Browning Mirage
Hummingbird Bamboo King Fisher


----------



## House10M (Sep 3, 2017)

hoyt rx-4 Alpha


----------

